# MY FF: Title-less right now



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, well this is the thread I'm going to post my fan fiction in. I don't have a title for it as of yet, but my brain is workign hard trying to come up with it lol. So now here's chapter 1. If I get good reviews I'll post another one. ^_^ Thanks in advance fro ANY reviews.

~*~ Chapter One~*~

Everything has changed in the Village Hidden in the Leaves. Nine years has passed since Sasuke defected from Konoha and everything has quieted down. Naruto Uzumaki is now a 22-year-old shinobi who has surpassed his superiors greatly and they say he even surpassed the skill of the deceased Yondaime. Naruto also defeated the organization Akatsuki killing Itachi Uchiha in the process, Sasuke’s brother who Sasuke was never able to defeat; three years after his training with Jiraiya. Sasuke killed Orochimaru before his body could be taken over and he is now in control of the Hidden Sound. Sasuke has vowed to kill the only man who could kill his brother, Naruto Uzumaki. Naruto is currently on a mission to retrieve Hinata Hyuuga, Chouji Akimichi, and Tenten from a two-week mission from the Earth Country when they failed to return after two and a half weeks.

A red and black streak was all you could see of the young blonde haired ninja as he leaped from tree branch to tree branch at extreme speeds. His outfit had totally changed from his childhood orange jumpsuit, as if it matured along with his personality. His attire now consisted of a tight red tee shirt with a black kitsune face engraved on the back, now covered up by a large backpack. Naruto wore a normal type of black pants. His clothes seem to extenuate his now well-chiselled muscles and features. The shinobi’s messy blonde locks have now grown shoulder length over the years, tied back with a red band and a Konoha Hitai-ate forehead protector.

His blonde locks would blow aerodynamically behind his head as he increased his speed. ‘I need to help them as fast as I can. I won’t stop until I get there’. Naruto thought to himself. This was true; he hadn’t stopped since he left the village. For two and a half days he ran at this speed towards Earth Country. A low deep voice rang through his mind as his legs worked tirelessly. *‘You’re in quite a hurry Kit. At this rate you’ll make it to the border by sundown,’* A trip that usually took an average Jonin seven days, was only going to take him two and a half, *‘If you don’t stop for a rest you won’t be able to move when you stop.’*

	‘_Shut up you fox. I haven’t used up half my chakra yet and I never even touched yours. You wouldn’t let that happen to our body, we could get attacked and die. And anyways Hinata, Chouji and Tenten need me.’_ Naruto always placed his friends before his own well being, it was something he did throughout his life; well, when he had friends anyway. He had many conversations with his inner beast. Though when he did he could only focus on his mind and not the outer world.

*‘Pay attention to your senses Kit; I can’t believe you haven’t learn to talk without taking your mind off everything else. Do you smell what I smell?’ *The monster within his asked. Naruto would take a large whiff of air through his nose. He instantly stopped and turned in the direction of the scent. “Fresh blood.” That was the only thing he could mutter.

 Naruto’s legs thrust hard off the branch he stopped on, sending him about 15 meters toward the scent. Since Naruto and the Kyuubi no Yoko are nearly half merged, Naruto’s senses have increased in strength dramatically. If Naruto had focused on his hearing he could have heard what was going on, but he was more focused on saving the person or people in trouble.

After running through the trees for 10 minutes, Naruto stopped about 8 meters away from the location of the scent. A high pitch scream could be heard followed by the words, “Get away from me you dirty bastards!” He could instantly tell it was Tenten’s voice. His body disappeared from the branch he was eavesdropping from, appearing in the clearing to a shocking sight. Chouji was on the ground in a crumpled mess using the rest of his power to stay conscious, blood spilling from his mouth as he coughed. Hinata with her jacket ripped open revealing a thin top as two males walked toward her, she had cuts and blood all over her. And Tenten being held with her arms above her head by two other males and being groped by the one in front of her.

“ You guys are pathetic… I’ll take great joy in ripping all your throats out and strangling you with them.” Naruto said, voice resounding pure animalistic desire for blood and his eyes turning crimson red, the pupils slitting animal-like. The statement surprised the five men, thinking they had taken out everyone in the area.

“Naruto!” Tenten cried out, “ We couldn’t handle them ourselves… we’re drained from our mission.”

Both the men holding Tenten brought their knees into both Tenten’s sides, making her crumble to ground excruciating in pain. “We are A-class missing-nin from Iwagakure. There is no possible way one of you Konoha ninja could defeat us.” Another said as he gave Hinata a heel kick to her face sending a crimson liquid expelling from her mouth splattering over near by trees.

	“Don’t touch her damn it!” Naruto exclaimed his voice darkening and a strange hint of bloodlust mixed in also. He disappeared then reappeared in an instant his claw-like fingernails digging into the male’s, who kicked Hinata, throat. Naruto’s gripped tightened and his fingers pierced his enemy’s throat. With a quick jerk the demonic Naruto tore a tube from the man’s throat, tossing the corpse to the ground. “I won’t let any of you leave here alive.” 

With that statement four Naruto’s appeared in a puff of smoke with the same demonic shine in their eyes. “Prepare to die!” They all yelled as each one, except for the real one, disappeared. The real Naruto just calmly walked over to Hinata putting her over his shoulder as if she was an enfant. The surrounding forest was filled with screams of terror and gurgling sounds, as each one was decapitate by the Kage Bunshins. 

Naruto collected his injured comrades. ‘Yo, Fox. Is there anything you can do to help them out?’ He asked the Nine-tailed demon within him. 

‘_*Place your hands over them and focus my chakra into your hands, I’ll take care of the rest.’ *_

 Naruto did as he was instructed and placed his hands over Chouji first, his wounds being the worst out of them all. His hands began to glow a red colour as he focused the demon chakra into his hands. Running his hands over Chouji’s wounds they were sealed in a matter of seconds. “God Chouji. You must have taken some beating. I’m sorry I couldn’t get here sooner.”

“Don’t worry Naruto. With you here we’ll be alright.” Said a now slightly smiling Tenten still holding her sides. “When did you learn healing techniques? Did Hokage-sama train you after Jiraiya-sama?” She asked with curiosity hinted in her voice.

“Um… Well… You see…” Naruto stuttered as he lifted his hands from once done healing Chouji and placing one behind his head to scratch. “It’s not something I like to talk about.” He answered while smiling and giving a fake laugh.

_‘I guess some things never change…’_ Tenten thought to herself watching Naruto’s actions. Her eyes then drifted over his well-toned biceps and then down towards his pecs and abs. ‘_God, when did he get those?’_ She asked herself, making her blush at herself. 

Naruto had moved on to Hinata and finished the Kyuubi’s healing of her; looking towards Tenten he noticed the blush. “Please lay on your back Tenten.” He told her and her blush deepened, but she seemed to be lost in her own thoughts. “Please lay on your back Tenten.” He said once again, except slightly louder.

Tenten’s eyes would open slightly wider then before. She had heard the question both times, but she thought he was more coming on to her. Or that’s what she wished it to be. “W…what?” She asked.

“Please lay on your back so I can heal you.” _‘God… women are so difficult. Ever since I trained my body they blush if I say the stupidest of things or even flirt.’ _He chuckled to himself some as she complied to his command at last. Naruto pulled her shirt up three inches above the naval, then let his hands barely rub against her skin as he healed her. The touching of her skin was pure torture to her. ‘_God damn it Naruto! If you don’t plan on doing anything to me then don’t tease me! He probably doesn’t know he’s doing it…’_ She exclaimed within herself.

‘_*She had two broken ribs and a small amount of internal damage, but noting I couldn’t fix Kit. You should tell her. The big one had life threatening injuries, but nothing I couldn’t heal. And the other female had a broken jaw and a few cuts, but they’re all healed now.’*_

“Tenten, you had a few broken ribs and a small bit of internal damage, but nothing it co… I couldn’t fix.” He stated as pulled her shirt back to its normal position and stood up, holding his hand out to help her up. 
She gracefully took his hand in hers and pulled herself up. Bowing her head she said. “Thank you Naruto. I guess we should be heading back to Konoha now.”

(~*~Continued in next post~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

(~*~Sorry about double posting!~*~)

Naruto nodded in agreement, he walked over to the still unconscious Chouji and Hinata, slinging both over his shoulders as if they were feathers. Tenten looked surprised at him. _‘He can lift both of them that easily… Those muscles aren’t just for show.’_ “Do you need any help Naruto? I could carry Hinata if you want.” She stated, and began to ponder again. “How did you make it here so fast? It took us a little less then a week to get here and then our mission was only simple. You should be 3 days away at least; unless you left six days ago. But that would mean you left before we were late coming back…”

“I ran non-stop for two and a half days. It’s really not that hard when you’ve got great stamina like me. And don’t forget,” He said as he flexed his biceps, making them bulge while Hinata and Chouji still on them, “ I’m Naruto Uzumaki! The strongest ninja in the world!” ‘_And the sexiest.’_ She thought. She blushed again at the thought that just passed through her mind, shaking her head to get rid of it. She then laughed at herself. ‘I’m getting as bad as Hinata used to be…’ 

Naruto had noticed Tenten’s distance look at was only about 4 inches away from her face with his. “Tenten? Are you okay?” _‘Shesh… girl’s are always daydreaming and blushing, what’s this all about. She’s getting like Hinata… Oh shit. Don’t tell me she likes me…’ _Tenten finally focused her eyes, staring directly into a pair of beautiful blue orbs. Her lids widened and she gasped at the same time trying to act scared as she fell onto her ass with a small “ Oww.”

“Are you okay Tenten?” Naruto help his hand out to help her up. “Can I ask you a question? It’s about those guys that attacked you before I got here.” 

“ I’m still in shock from their attacking us I think. Um… Sure I guess.” She answered as she took his hand and he pulled her to her feet.

“What… did they do to you all before I got here? If you don’t want to answer I will understand completely.” His voice was low. He finally nodded his head to make the clones disappear. Naruto didn’t need to make any seals for the Kage Bunshin anymore, he was that used to creating them.

Tenten smiled and looked up at the taller male, placing her hand on his shoulder. “Don’t worry Naruto, you got here just in time before they could do anything truly rotten.”

Naruto smiled as she told him what he wanted to hear. “That’s good to know. Come on we need to get the three of you back to Konoha.”

____________________________________________

AN: Okay, so here's the first chapter. I hope everyone enjoys it. Please leave me reviews on what you thought... Though no flames pelase.


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 26, 2007)

as i said on the other topic, great fic, keep up the good work, please put the next update up soon and post this awesome fic on ff.net


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, okay! Here's Chapter # Two!


~*~ Chapter Two ~*~

The large North Gates of Konoha appeared in the distance. It’s been five days since the group of four seen them. The quartet was being led in by their blonde savoir, Naruto. “I guess you guys will need to see Tsunade-obaachan.”

“Yes, Naruto-kun. You should also see her, it was your mission to retrieve us was it not?” Hinata stated. Her crush on Naruto hadn’t lessened, but she was now able to suppress her shyness around him.

“Yea Naruto, then after that we can have ramen eating contest! I will not to lose to you this time!” Chouji exclaimed with a fire in his eyes. Naruto quickly waved his statement off.

“Please Chouji, we had 20 of them and I won every single one. There is no possible way you can beat me eating ramen.” Naruto patted himself of the stomach. “I am the Ramen King! I’ll have to create a ramen style jutsu to go along with my title.” Naruto began to ponder up several seals and names for the jutsu.

“Stop fighting right now guys!” Tenten said, slightly agitated. “You’re both on the same team, there is no point in this silly hunger rivalry. Naruto obviously can out eat you Chouji. Maybe if you ate less bef…” Chouji cut her off.

“That’s it! I won’t eat anything for two hours before our eat off! Then I will eat more Ramen then you easily! You only beat me by one or two bowls anyway, Naruto!” Chouji stated now more excited then ever.

“The only reason I stop is because you get full. I could eat like 10 more bowls of Ramen if I tried. Now come let’s hurry to Tsunade-obaachan’s office so she can see that you all are all right.”

With the final statement from Naruto the group began to run passed the gates, waving to the gate guards as they passed. They dodged and dashed around the civilians making their way to the Hokage’s office.

The four entered into Hokage tower to be greeted by several-masked ANBU. The one in a Lion mask stepped forward. “Hokage-sama would like to speak to Hinata Hyuuga, Chouji Akimichi, and Tenten right away. If you would follow us please.” The three masked ANBU turned on their heals and began to walk away from the stairs which leads to the Hokage’s office.

“Wait a minute! Where are you going and what about me!? Naruto exclaimed. “Doesn’t she want to talk to me?”

The Lion turned around once again. “Hokage-sama will see you after these three are spoken to. You wait here until we return. Then you may see Hokage-sama.” He then continued walking, being followed by the other ANBU as well as Hinata and the others.

Naruto then noticed something was off. Tsunade-obaachan would never ask for anyone to see her in the Hot Springs. He inhaled strongly through his nose and smirked, including a chuckle that could be easily heard. “You guys almost had me fooled. You’re no ANBU from Konoha! I would recognise your scent seeing I worked with and hand chosen ANBU along side of the Hokage. Now just who are you!” Naruto was rather happy with himself. 

A slight chuckle could be heard from the Lion masked person. He slowly turned around as Tenten, Chouji, and Hinata jumped behind Naruto. “I guess you figured it out. And he said you were still a stupid dobe, but it seems he was wrong” The three masked men jumped out the door and into the air with the blink of an eye.

_‘That Naruto is a real pain in the ass. But there is no way the three of us could beat him.’_ The Lion thought as the group of masked men continued to sore upwards. “That was a close one guys. If we had engaged with that guy, we’d be going back to the Sound in body bags.”

“You’ll still be going back there in body bags you bastard.” A voice said from higher in the air. Looking up towards the voice the only thing the Lion could see was a heel hitting him directly in the face sending the Lion down towards his comrades. The three men collided in the air, making them all plummet back down to the streets of Konoha. Naruto gracefully landed on his feet a couple seconds after the men hit the ground. 

A large crowd had gathered around Naruto and the no longer masked men. Naruto would tell from their forehead protectors they were Sound-nin. The jinchuriki slowly walked over the three crumpled heaps of men on the ground. “Now tell me why you wanted to know the information that Hinata’s team received!” He said reaching down and grabbing the one with the bloodied face by the neck.

He coughed and spat blood out before he was picked up. “Just kill me now you’ll never get the information out of us. Master Kabuto would not be happy if we said anything more then that.”

Naruto brought his leg up and stomped as hard as he could on one of the men’s head. Blood and brains splattered all over the street to the shock and horror of the civilians. “Tell me why you wanted Hinata’s team… Or you’ll turn out like your friend here with your brains all over the street.” 

“KILL ME!” The man exclaimed. Naruto quickly shot him on the ground and was about to crush his enemy’s head, but the demon fox stopped him. _*‘Stop it Kit. I’ve been trying out something new and I noticed it works quite well on your friends. Let me read his mind.’*_

_‘You can do that?’_ Naruto asked the monster within him. 

‘_*Of course Kit. Even though it’s a new power because I recently became one millennium old two months ago. I’m just getting use to it. All you have to do is touch a part of the person’s body and their thoughts are transferred directly to me.’*_

Naruto slowly reached down to touch the man’s forehead, not sure if the kitsune was lying or not. Before he was able to make contact the man spoke. “Seeing that you’re not going to take care of me…” He grabbed his index finger and twisted, releasing a poison that kills the person instantly. The man’s body lay limp on the ground.

“What the hell!” Naruto reached down and shook the man harshly. “Wake up you idiot! I’ll kill you if you don’t!” Naruto noticed the third member also twist his index finger, then lay limp on the ground. “Is everyone just going to commit suicide instead of giving information.”

~*~~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Naruto flung the doors to Hokage’s office open Shizune right behind him trying to calm him down and stop him from entering into an important meeting she was having with the group he rescued. Naruto pushed Shizune aside and stopped directly in front of Tsunade, pointing his pointer finger at her. “Why were those Sound-nin after Hinata, Chouji, and Tenten? And what kind of mission were they really on? It obviously wasn’t a protection mission.”

“Calm down Naruto!” Tsunade exclaimed as she slapped her hands down on her desk splitting it in two. “You weren’t on the mission so you don’t need to know the details. Now sit down, shut up, and listen to what I have to say.”

Naruto complied with most of her demands… Except for shutting up. “I want to know every little detail about this mission!”

Tsunade went to punch Naruto in the face and send him flying from the chair he sat in. But Naruto twisted his head at the last second, dodging her fist with what looked like ease. “Tsunade-obaachan, I’m sorry. Please tell me the details of the mission. And I also want to hear the information the three of you received.” He said glancing to Chouji and the rest.

Slightly shocked that Naruto had dodged her punch in the last second sending her forward with a great deal of momentum, knocking herself over. Her eyebrow twitched as she jumped up, trying to look calm and collected, and dusted of her robes. “Naruto Uzumaki! Who do you think you are! You come into my office and demand to know information that doesn’t concern you! And then when I tell you to sit down and shut up so I can tell you, you keep on blabbering! Now let me talk!” She yelled trying to instil fright into the noisy Naruto.

Naruto just brushed her off knowing that he could take her in a fight if he wanted. Even Tsunade knew that he could beat her in a fight since the extra year of training with Jiraiya. Tsunade moved around to behind her now split in half desk. “Shizune, leave us. And could you get me a new desk please.” The Hokage asked, anger still in her voice. “Getting back to the topic before we were rudely interrupted…” She said glaring at Naruto. “Were you able to collect the scroll from Tsuchikage?”

“Yes Hokage-sama.” Chouji stated while pulling out a tightly wrapped scroll from his scroll bag. 

_‘Why does he have a scroll bag if he doesn’t use scrolls?’_ Tenten thought while he handed the scroll over to Tsunade. 

The Hokage then put the scroll inside her robes. “Okay, the four of you are dismissed until I read through the scroll. I will tell you what you all want to know tomorrow. Dismissed!”

“Yes Hokage-sama!” Three of them said. Naruto being the one who exclaimed. “WHAT!!!! I want to know right now!”

_‘I guess some things never change. He’ll always be the noisy ninja… Unless he had a girlfriend to straighten him out.’_ Tsunade thought to herself with an impish grin. “Naruto, get a girlfriend.”

Naruto just blinked several times over, trying to process what she had just said. “W…what?” He finally muttered out. Hinata was blushing a little while Chouji and Tenten were laughing their asses off.

(~*~ Continued in next post~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

(~*~ Sory about double posting...)

Tsunade laughed to herself at the reaction of the young man. _‘He’s got a lot of growing up left to do. He might be matured somewhat, but he’ll never learn without a steady girlfriend.’_ She thought to herself, now pointing at the door. “Now leave, all of you. Don’t forget to get yourself a girlfriend Naruto.”

Naruto and the other three had split up once getting out side of Hokage’s office, Naruto going home to get some instant ramen. He just stared blankly ahead of himself, not knowing what to think of Tsunade’s order. ‘_She can’t be serious. No girl in the history of Konoha would go out with a guy who had the demon fox sealed in him. Even Hinata had lost her feelings for me when I told her I had the demon fox sealed inside me. I'm just someone for them to screw around with.’_ He sighed as he walked home.

_*‘That’s not true Kit. Some women love the feeling of power that leaks from me to you, especially that Temari of the Sand. Remember that party you went to about 4 years ago that was held for them while she and her brothers visited. You had a good time with her that night. Fufufufu.’*_ The demon fox chuckled.

~*~ Flash Back ~*~

The music was pounding from the stereo as people bumped and grinded against each other and sake was being passed around like the flu. Though one person wasn’t having that great of a time. Naruto was just sat on the couch sipping at his sake when the beautiful, blonde Sand female came over to him wrapping arms around his neck from behind. “Naruto, you don’t seem to be enjoying yourself.” She smelled of sake and other alcoholic beverages. 

_‘She’s definitely drunk.’ _He thought to himself. She nuzzled her cheek against his and spoke again. “Why don’t you come dance and drink with me.” She released her arms from around his neck and grabbed his hand, while the other grabbing the several full bottles of sake in front of him.

“Are you sure your brother’s won’t mind Temari-san?” He asked as they began to bump and grind like the others, Naruto almost enjoying the feeling too much.

She giggled at his question._ ‘When did Temari giggle?’ _He asked himself. “Don’t worry Naruto-kun. Their over there with Ino and Sakura.” She nodded in the direction, but neither blonde wanted to look away from each other. Temari had placed several bottle of sake to Naruto’s lips making him either swallow it all or drown. He passed out after downing fives bottles of Sake.

In the morning Naruto yawned and smiled, not feeling the slightest bit of hangover. He then stretched some and felt his hand brush against something soft and warm. Turning his head his eyes widened and he gasped; Temari was lying next to him completely in the nude. He looked under the blankets to make sure he was clothed, but to no avail. He was completely naked in bed with the Kazekage’s sister.

~*~ End Flash Back ~*~

‘_Damn it, that was all your doing! I should have never listened to her and got drunk. I never knew that if I passed out from alcohol consumption you could take control of my body. If I did that would of never happened!’_ Naruto yelled at the Nine-tailed Fox.

*‘And we can’t forget those other parties can we Kit. Shizune-san one night. Then two weeks later Sakura and In…’* Naruto cut him off.

_‘Shut up stupid fox! You said let me take over for a while because I could use the rest. Then while you were taking in about 7 bottles of sake you transferred all the drunkenness to me! You’re an evil bastard you know that.’ _Naruto finally focused in on the outside world noticing he was stopped at the entrance to his apartment. 

Naruto took a key from his pant pocket and shoved it into the keyhole turning the key and the knob almost simultaneously the door swung open to show a rather small messy apartment. ‘_Home sweet home.’_ Naruto thought as he stepped through the door, swinging it closed as he walked in. 

“I think I’m going to take a nap.” He said as he striped himself of his red shirt and black pants. He jumped onto the couch in his Gamabunta boxers, Naruto’s eyes closing shut tightly and he drifted into a deep sleep.

~*~ End of Chapter Two ~*~


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 26, 2007)

good chapter, keep up the good work, when can I be expecting an update and what pairngs are in this fic, please don't say NaruHina...


----------



## Vencet (Jan 26, 2007)

its good its good i like its got lots of potential post agian soon


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

You've got no worries of it being Naru Hina... I'm not a big fan of them. I like unusual pairings  . I've got a general idea of the pairing, but it's not a giving yet. Next chapter will be ready tomorrow!


----------



## Vencet (Jan 26, 2007)

awwww come on work through the night so that i can read it.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually... I have up to chapter 5 done... I just want to have time to write the restof the chapters before all the others are read...


----------



## Vencet (Jan 26, 2007)

come on write it


----------



## Vencet (Jan 26, 2007)

oh and i would join akatsuki for donuts to


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

~*~ Chapter Three ~*~

	Naruto woke up abruptly to the sound of his door being crashed through and sirens blaring. He felt totally drained like after those few times when Kyuubi took over and slept with the women, but he was refreshed none the less.  Tsunade, Shizune, and Jiraiya were in front of him in an instant looking down at the near nude male. He blinked slowly as he brought his hands to his eyes, rubbing the sleep from the corners. ?Tsunade-obaachan, Shinuze-nechan, Ero-sennin? What are you doing here? What time is it??

?It?s 2:30 pm FRIDAY! You stupid idiot!? Jiraiya exclaimed. 

?WHAT!!! You?re telling me I?ve been asleep for two days!? Naruto screamed as he jumped up, almost losing his boxers making Tsunade and Shinuze laugh. ?Why didn?t someone come and wake me up before!?? Naruto exclaimed. 

?I sent Sakura to wake you up, I gave her a key to your apartment which I had specially made for if this ever happened. But I only thought it would happen while you were a child, not 22-years-old!? Tsunade stated nodding her head. ?Sakura came back after about an hour looking happy and saying that she couldn?t wake you up. But that was only about 3 hours ago, that?s when we got all the sirens and noise making equipment in Konoha together. Which resulted in our current situation, please go get dressed and go complete the mission I assigned you the other day.?

Naruto looked tired and stunned, making him look like the stupidest person in Konoha. ?What mission was that old woman?? He said as he yawned once again not bothering to cover his mouth because of his rude awakening.

?You forgotten already Naruto? You need to find a girlfriend for yourself.? Giving Naruto an irritated smile, Tsunade then shoved Shinuze in front of her. ?Maybe you could get to know Shizune better, I know from the training I taught her she could straighten you out nicely.?

Shinuze blushed as she was pulled to the front, her eyes fixated on the nice defined abs of Naruto, slowly drifting up to his eyes. An erotic scene flashed before her eyes, remembering a party where she and Naruto? had done a few things. Not even Tsunade knew about it. ?N?no thank you Hokage-sama. I don?t think Naruto and I would make a good couple.? Shinuze said as she moved back to behind Tsunade and Jiraiya.

?I might be able to hook you up with a few girls from my ?research? Naruto.? Jiraiya said walking over to Naruto and nudging him in the side. Then in a whisper to Naruto?s ears. ?Remember those lovely ladies I got you with during the second round of your training. Whenever you had a girl it was so noisy I had to move to a different room.? Ero-sennin laughed and nudged Naruto once again, then walked back over to Tsunade.

Naruto didn?t want to remember his first few sexual experiences because they were with random girls. He was only 17 and most of the girls he was with were slightly older. He was ashamed that Ero-sennin had gotten him to be perverted, but on the arrival back in Konoha when he was 18 and he changed from the way of perversion to respectful of the females around him. Thanks to Sakura?s beatings and Tsunade?s threats to end his life.  ?Shut up you old pervert. I?m not like you anymore; I can easily find a girlfriend. I just don?t want one at the moment that?s all.? He replied trying to be as stern as he could.

?Please. Are you trying to tell me if you got Shizune into bed you wouldn?t do anything with her?? Jiraiya said bluntly. Naruto looked up to see Shinuze staring directly at him blushing that made a red tint burn onto his cheeks. Luckily for Shinuze, she was standing behind both Jiraiya and Tsunade. Naruto was in front of both of them, trying to hide his rosy red cheeks. ?As I thought! You?re getting dirty ideas already. That?s my Naruto!? The frog hermit laughed.

Tsunade on the other hand was getting quite ticked off. She punched Jiraiya in the face sending him through Naruto?s open deck doors. Then Naruto quickly said, ?Please leave. I have to get dressed and get to work on the mission.? Not planning to do anything about the stupid ?mission? which Tsunade gave him.

?Alright, see you later Naruto. And you better unless you want to deal with an angry Hokage!? Tsunade said as she turned around walking passed Shizune, who followed closely behind her mentor, out through the front door.

?_About time they left damn it I need to get dressed. I guess today I?ll just be lounging around the village so I?ll wear something more comfortable, but first I need a shower.? _Naruto thought to himself as he entered his bathroom and got into the shower. 15 minutes later he was out of the shower and in his room rummaging through his closet. Naruto pulled out a thin white wife beater, white shorts with blue flames rising up the side, and happy face yellow boxers. He applied some nice smelling deodorant to his underarms and put on his clothes, taking off out through the door and into the street while his hair hadn?t completely dried yet.

He hurried towards one of his most favourite places in all of Konoha, the Icharuki Ramen stand. He entered the stand looking around with his bright blue optics scanning the place. ?Hey old man, you around?? Naruto asked as he sat on the third stool from the right, his usual spot.

A young woman came from the kitchen carrying a bowl of miso pork ramen. ?Hello Naruto-kun. Dad was expecting you soon so he told me to make a bowl of your favourite, Miso Pork!? She said cheerfully as she placed the bowl down in front of him.

?Thank you very much Ayame-chan. Mmm, it smells delicious! Itadakimasu!? He exclaimed before breaking his chopsticks and began devouring his miso pork ramen. In a matter of seconds he had downed the bowl. Looking directly at Ayame he smiled and asked. ?Could I have a few more bowls please? I?m really hungry.?

She giggled happily. ?Sure thing Naruto-kun, but these will be on the house today. It?s one of the first times I ever heard you say please.?

Naruto blushed a little bit. It was true he never said please when the old man was around, but he guessed since it was Ayame he'd have some manners. She was one of the only female villagers in the village who never thought of him as a monster. ?If they?re on the house then I won?t be eating them. I have to pay you for your hospitality Ayame-chan. And if you don?t let me then I?ll just toss you my wallet.? He then started to pat his leg where is wallet was. _?Oh fuck! I forgot my wallet. I got to have some money on me or she?ll think I?m an idiot.?_ He frantically searched through his short pockets to find 500 ryou. He held out the 500 ryou. ?How many bowls do you think that will get me Ayame-chan?? 

She smiled and took his bowl. ?It should get you at least three more Naruto-kun. But I don?t think dad would be happy if I took your money.?

?Don?t worry, he knows how I am. By the way where is the old man today?? Naruto asked as she walked into the kitchen. She came back out in a few seconds with nothing in her hands.

?Sorry I only had one bowl ready for you. It should only be two or three minutes. And dad?s up in bed, he has a bad back so I?ve been making ramen and caring for him since early this morning.? She replied whipping the sweat from her brow with the sleeve of her jacket. Her eyes drifted over Naruto?s strong neck and rippling muscular arms. _?When did that little Naruto-kun grow to be such a hunk and why didn?t I notice till now?? _She then shook the thought out of her head without blushing. Ayame had seen plenty sexy men come and leave from the stand so her reaction to the thought was easily disposed of.

?Would you like any help? I made ramen with your father before when those ryo-nin kidnapped you. With my strength and Rasengan I could easily mix the ingredients and knead them together. All you would have to do is make the noodles.? He smiled and jumped over the counter to where Ayame is standing, her hands extended palms out.

Ayame had held her hands out to stop him, but it was too late he was already over the counter. ?You don?t have to Naruto-kun, I can manage this place.?

Naruto took her hands in his and brought them down to her side. Then he brought his hands up and held her shoulders a gently. ?Listen, I made a promise that I?m going to help the ones I care about. And Ayame-chan, you and your father are two people that I care about a lot that?s why I?m going to help. There is nothing you can do to stop me from helping so get use to it.? He said with a large happy grin.

Ayame blushed lightly at the touching of their hands and her brown optics stared into his shiny blue eyes. "Thank you Naruto-kun. I appreciated everything you do for me.?

His right lid winked at her and he said. ?There?s no need to thank me. I?m just happy your father and you have been around. Otherwise I might not of turned out as good as I am now. Now where do I find an apron?? Releasing her hands Naruto turned to his right and ran into the kitchen, trying to find an apron and all the ingredients for making the noodles.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~~*~*~*~*~*~~*~*~

?Thank you very much Naruto-kun. I appreciate all your help, I don?t think I could of got through today if it wasn?t for you.? She wrapped her arms around his neck embracing him in a hug.

?It was really nothing Ayame-chan, I loved today! This had definitely been my favourite Friday ever!? He locked his arms around her waist and gave her a gentle squeeze. ?If you or the old man need help around here again, feel free to ask.?

Ayame smiled shyly at his suggestion. ?I guess it wouldn?t hurt, but only as long as you?re not busy. Oh Naruto-kun, would you like to stay with me for supper? It would be nice to have some company since my father won?t be able to join me.?

(~*~Continued in Next post~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 26, 2007)

(~*~ Sorry about the doubler...~*~)


Naruto paused for a moment and let his arms drop from around her as he slipped away from her embrace. “No thank you Ayame-chan, I don’t want to cause any trouble…” He was interrupted by a loud grumble of his stomach that made him blush intensely. “Sorry about that, I only had that one bowl of ramen today. I guess while I was helping you I totally forgot about my stomach.” He would laugh a little, putting one of his arms behind his head.

Ayame sighed lightly and folded her arms across her chest. “Why won’t you have supper with me Naruto-kun? I would love to pay you back for all your help today.” She stated as she stared into his eyes, his deep blue orbs entrancing her brown ones.

“I’ll just go home and have some instant ramen. This was my way of paying back some of my tab, I still probably have about 8000 ryou left to pay.” He assured her with his large toothy grin he had since he was a child. Naruto turned on his heels begun to walk away, looking back towards Ayame, waving, he yelled. “Maybe next week.”  

The blonde shinobi quietly trekked back towards his apartment. _‘I wonder why she would be so persistent on trying to get me to have supper with her? I only helped her make the ramen.’_ He told himself as he passed by a bar._ ‘Maybe I should go in and have a drink… It might do me so good.’_

Naruto turned and walked into the bar, looking around to see if there was anyone he knew. Instantly his sharp eyes picked up the sight of pink hair. Naruto slowly walked over to where the pink haired kunoichi was sat with a small plate of nachos in front of her. “Hello Sakura-chan. Do you mind if I join you?” The jinchuriki asked looking down into the distant emerald optics.

Sakura jumped slightly, being frightened from the deep thought she was lost in, giving off a squeak. “Oh Naruto, you frightened me! Um… Well I guess it’s okay.” Her voice somewhat reluctant, but gave in. She didn’t want to be alone anymore, but she wondered if Naruto knew what went on earlier that day.

Naruto took the seat on the opposite side of the table, waving a waitress over. “Could I get two bottles of sake please?” The rugged blonde asked. “And would you like anything Sakura-chan?” She looked rather depressed and he would love to try and help his old crush out any way he could. "Put it down for Uzumaki Naruto, I'll pay for it tomorrow."

“I wouldn’t mind you sharing one of those bottles of sake with me.” Sakura stated with a half-hearted smile. Right at that moment he knew there was something bothering her. The waitress nodded and walked away to get their sake.

“Sakura-chan, may I ask you something? I’ll understand if you don’t want to answer it.” Naruto said slowly, he knew what it was like to be depressed. Even though he was the strongest shinobi in Konoha nearly half the populace still thought of him as a monster because of the damned demon that was sealed inside him.

Sakura paused; her breath, her heart, even her brain for a moment. _‘Does he know what happened today…’ _She would think to herself before answering. “Um, sure. Ask away.” _‘Please don’t ask what happened!’ _

“What’s wrong? You seem totally depressed.” Naruto asked with a slight frown and a deeply caring sparkle in his eyes.

Inwardly she was delighted that he neevr asked about what happened earlier. Giving a sigh of relief, but it seemed more of annoyanceto Naruto. “I… How should I put this?” Sakura placed her pointer finger on her chin along with her thumb on the bottom of it, her lips in sort of a pout as she thought. “I’m lonely, I have no one to care about me. Ever since I moved out my parents ignored me and Ino is busy chasing after Shikamaru and Chouji.” She stated with a shaky voice and finishing it off with a loud sigh.

~*~ To be continued... End of Chapter Three ~*~

-----------------------------

I'm gonna take a TWO day break and try and finish chapter 6 & 7 so I can stay in head of the game. I don't want to have to impatiently waiting for a chapter.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 27, 2007)

good fanfic is it naru harlem? seems like it


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Jan 27, 2007)

I like this fanfic
I hope to see the next chapter soon


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 27, 2007)

Chaotic_Deserter said:


> good fanfic is it naru harlem? seems like it



Kinda... in my fic Naruto's had a lot of... um... experiences. But there will be one pairing in the end. 



~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ said:


> I like this fanfic
> I hope to see the next chapter soon



The next chapter shall be up tomorrow hopefully.

And between January 31st and February 5th I will not be posting because I'm going on a trip to Quebec! If you live in Quebec City and see a large group of people(between 20-27 people) I will be there XD. Yell out "Alexander" and I shall answer "WHAT!?!"


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 28, 2007)

I like it, I hope this fic is a NarutoxShizune there isn't enough of those.... anyway, keep up the good work and post more chapters soon please.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 28, 2007)

~*~ Chapter Four ~*~

Naruto Uzumaki and Sakura Haruno talked and drank until about 12:00 a.m. They polished off probably three bottles of sake each and between the drinks they would tell each other of how their life sucked and felt like nothing good will happen to them. But of course Naruto had told Sakura that she was lucky, at least she had a few friends while she was a kid and she?s even more popular with the males around Konoha the passed few years. 

Sakura couldn?t say anything to Naruto except she was sorry for the way she treated him, but he brushed it aside knowing that it was probably the sake talking. Naruto could handle a nice bit of sake if he took it slowly like he did tonight, but Sakura on the other hand couldn?t drink one bottle in an hour without getting drunk.

?Sakura-chan, I think we should be heading out now. You definitely had enough to drink, let me walk you home.? He said as he stood up and took a step to be at her side. Naruto held his arm out and waited her capturing off it.

?Noo!? She exclaimed. ?I don?t wanna to go home yet!? She was definitely drunk. Sakura rarely used a word like ?wanna?, it was only in her drunken vocabulary.

?Please Sakura-chan. I don?t want to leave you here by yourself, you don?t know what pervert could be lurking around. Just waiting to get his hands on a beautiful young drunk woman like yourself.? ?_Jiraiya, I?m glad I?ve got to know people like you. I can warn girls about you then.?_ Naruto stated unknown to him that he just called Sakura beautiful. 

~*~ Elsewhere ~*~


Jiraiya sneezed loudly and smiled perversely. ?Ahhh some beautiful woman must be thinking of how good I am! Hehehehe. Women can?t resist me!? Jiraiya jumped up and posed in the sudden excitement of thinking women couldn?t resist him. Shrilled screams and the sound of splashing could be heard as a large group of women in towels ran off. ?No! No! Wwwaaaaiiiittt!?


~*~ Back to the Bar ~*~


Sakura looked up at him with a drunken blush. ?Do you really means that Naruto-kuuun?? She would ask looking up at him batting her eyelashes. _?Oh Christ? She?s completely plastered. I can?t leave her here and I can?t bring her to my apartment because people will think something happened and I don?t want to ruin her good reputation. I guess I?ll just say I?ll come with her to her house and stay there until she falls asleep then leave.?_  Naruto told himself.

Naruto placed his hand on the back of his head and scratched his long blonde locks. ?Um? Yea sure, I meant what ever I said Sakura-chan. How about we go back to your apartment?? He blushed at the notion of Sakura and himself in her apartment alone, but one being more drunk then the other. Naruto was feeling it, but because his body was larger, the blonde wouldn?t be drunk until about 4 bottles of sake.

Sakura jumped to her feet and wrapped her arms loosely and drunkenly around Naruto. ?Thanks you Naruto-kuun!? Her words were rather slow and dragged out, especially the kun part. 

Naruto?s cheeks grew a nice shade of red as her arms were wrapped around his neck. He slipped his right arm around her mid back and then bending his legs, Naruto had his other arm under Sakura?s knees in the bridal position. ?Now we?ll get going.? His baby blues closed as he smiled while looking down into her vibrant emeralds. Lifting his head slowly, eyes opening along with it, and looked towards the door. Naruto?s strong legs carried both of them out of the bar and into the street with pure ease.

?Naruto-kun?? Sakura said as she looked down, not letting him see her face for some reason.

?Yes Sakura-chan?? The blonde shinobi asked in response to her question.

?I? I?m going to pu?? She was interrupted by an urge. It wasn?t a normal feeling; it was more of a rushing as the sphincter muscles in her throat reversed causing most of the food in her stomach to spew from her mouth in all it?s glory. It was mostly liquid, but small chunks of something or another came out? all over Naruto?s white wife beater.

?Oh man? Why does this kind of thing always happen to me?? Naruto asked himself. ?I guess I?ll have to head home and get a change of clothes. It should only take a moment.?

?Nooo, Naruto-kuun. I got a shirt you could wear at my place? I think.? Sakura stated looking up into his blue shining orbs, noting to her drunken self of how they even shimmered in the darkness of the streets.

?I mean it, it would only take a split second. I?ve been practicing a new jutsu, a technique only the Fourth Hokage new but I have made my own variations in it. I call it Kousoku no Jutsu. Though it doesn?t actually bring you to the speed of light, it can bring me anywhere in Konoha in a matter of seconds. It?s better then the body flicker.? The blonde bragged proudly with a large toothy grin upon his face while letting Sakura down to stand on her two wobbly legs.

 Naruto then began to wipe the chunks from his shirt, knowing full well that the stain was never going to come out. ?All it does is focus a great amount of chakra around your body and in the air to the location you want and then release the chakra and you?ll be there in an instant.

?Hurry up Naruto-kuuuun! I think I?m going to puke aga?? Before the pink haired kunoichi could finish her sentence Naruto preformed a set of hand seals at such a speed not even the Copy-Nin Kakashi would be able to copy. ??in. How did we get to my apartment Naruto-kuuun?? Sakura asked with furrowed eyebrows and a puzzled look.

?Don?t worry now let?s get you inside and cleaned up then ready for bed.? Naruto said as he twisted the knob of the door, surprised that it actually opened. _?I wonder why she never locked it... Oh well I should just be glad.? _The blue-eyed male thought to himself as he picked her up once again, then turning side on he walked through the door with his long time crush in his arms. 

?Okay Naruto, but I?m starting to feel?? The pink haired kunoichi yawned loudly, not even bothering to cover her mouth. The alcohol obviously still controlling her physically. ??Sleepy.?

Her apartment was a complete and total mess! It was actually frightening for Naruto to see an apartment that was messier then his. Clothes threw all over the place; he noted a sexy blue lacy thong hanging from her chandelier in the living room. The blue carpet of her living room looked as if it hadn?t been cleaned in months. ?Sakura-chan? You should clean up a bit more? Sakura-chan?? His eyes would slowly scroll down to the female in his arms. She had passed out in his arms. ?Since she?s passed out I guess I should tidy up her apartment slightly.? Naruto then laid Sakura on a clear spot on her couch, and then summoned 10 Kage Bunshins. ?Alright guys. Now we?ve got to clean up, but remember be very quiet. We don?t need anyone waking up Sakura-chan and getting her super-strength fist in our mouths.? At that thought each of the Narutos simultaneously flinched and closed their eyes tightly before getting at their work.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The ten Kage Bunshins disappeared with out a sound, into little silent puffs of smoke. ?Wow?that was incredibly hard. I?m so tired. I didn?t realize how large Sakura-chan?s wardrobe really was.? Naruto would yawn loudly plopping down on the red love seat across from the couch where Sakura was still laying in the same position he left her, snoring gently. ?I guess I need to get her ready for bed too.?

Naruto picked her up with ease; Sakura must have been passed out like a log because she hadn?t even stirred once since he laid her there. Entering her room, which one of his Kage Bunshins tidied up, the blonde shinobi was in shock? EVERYTHING WAS PINK! He must have missed that memory of the Kage Bunshin that did her room because Naruto was in total shock, his eyes bulging out and his jaw touching the floor kind of look. ? My Christ Sakura-chan? do you still think you?re a kid or what? Shesh, well I guess it?s a nice look and it does match her hair wonderfully.?

Shaking his head to get rid of the dumbfounded look upon his mug, Naruto walked over to the edge of her bed and laid Sakura down on her back. His azure colour orbs would stare down at her, a glint of happiness shone through his pain-ridden eyes. ?_She looks so cute when she?s asleep.? _Naruto gently brushed the pink locks that were over her forehead back, revealing what most other people thought was huge. Naruto whispered to the unconscious Sakura. ?Don?t listen to all those jerks Sakura-chan, you don?t have a big forehead. It?s perfect.? 

Naruto then stretched his strong arms above his head and yawned. ?Looks like I should hit the sack soon. I better get home. I?ll see you tomorrow Sakura-chan? Naruto bent down and brushed his lips against her forehead, instantly he felt something wrap around his waist. Sakura had wrapped her arms around his waist in a death grip.

?No! Don?t leave me? Please.? Sakura spoke rather clearly, making Naruto think she was awake.

(~*~ Continued next post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 28, 2007)

(~*~ Sorry for the double. Maybe there should be an increase in characters allowed in a post? ~*~)

“Sakura-chan, I have to go… Sakura-chan?" Naruto looked down and to his surprise, she was sleeping. "My God, she’s just having a dream. And here I thought she wanted me to stay.”

“Please stay, I don’t want you to go.” The grip she had around his waist was growing tighter and Sakura turn over, flipping Naruto onto the bed with her. “Sasuke, don’t leave me!”

Naruto’s heart sank through the floor, the slight shimmer of happiness in his eyes was totally destroyed. But there was a shimmer in Naruto’s eyes; the tears that started to built up. The blonde refused to let them flow, he made a promise to himself he would never shed another tear because of that bastard… But this situation was forcing him to his limits. ‘_How could she still like him more then me? I’ve been here for her through everything. When Sasuke first abandoned the village. When Shino was killed by Sasuke’s protector ninjas after Sasuke had killed Orochimaru. I was by her side for all of the shit that hurt her and she still likes him more then me… Maybe I should defect from here and see if she’ll like me then.’_

‘_*Shut up kit, you’re giving me a headache. Just strip her to the nude and mate with her, you both obviously need it.’ *_The Demon fox from with in him stated. Naruto knew he was right; he really needed to relief the stress. But he could never do it to an unconscious Sakura who was still obviously in love with Sasuke.

_‘Damn it, I’m not going to do that. It’s Sakura-chan not some other girl… I wouldn’t even do that to any other girl! And if you try anything I’ll kill myself. That’s a promise.’ _

‘_*Fine. You know how to ruin a demon’s fun you prick. Remember Temari and her brothers are coming here for a visit tomorrow, I’ll get you back then.’*_

_‘When the hell did someone tell me that? I’m absolutely sure I would remember something like that.’ _Naruto told the Kyuubi no Yoko.

‘_*Yea you’re right. I read it off the lady with the large chest’s mind.’*_ The Kyuubi responded, _*‘She wanted it to be a surprised because she knows how much you like that Temari girl.’*_

Sakura shifted and slid her right leg between Naruto’s legs. Naruto’s heart nearly stopped as he felt her upper thigh press against his crotch. He’s longed for her touch like this before, but not when she’s unconscious! Naruto placed his hands on her shoulders and gave her a slightly hard shake. “Sakura-chan wake up, let me go please I have to get going.”

Sakura’s upper thigh pressed against his crotch harder, but then slid from between his legs. Sakura pulled herself up his body slightly and rested her head on his chest. “Stay Naruto-kun, please.” Her words were groggy, but her emerald tinted orbs were open staring into his bright blue ones.  Sakura nuzzled her cheek into his chest softly. “Thank you for being here for me Naruto-kun. You’re the best.”

Naruto’s eye again filled with tears, but this time it was pure joy. At long last the girl he had a crush on was finally acknowledging him, though it was in a sleep rant type of way she was still acknowledging him. “Sa-Sakura-chan. Okay, I’ll stay.” Naruto placed his hand on the back of her head and gently played with her hair. His blue orbs stared down upon the pink haired kunoichi, after a minute he realized that she was fast asleep. “Yea I guess I better go to sleep too huh Sakura-chan. Thank you for letting me stay at your place.” The blonde shinobi knew that the female next to him was asleep, but he felt the need to thank her anyway. _‘I wonder how she’ll act in the morning finding me in the same bed with her…’ _

~*~ End of Chapter Four ~*~


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, with the look of things it's gonna be a NaruSaku, anywho ggood update, when's the next update and keep up the good work


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 29, 2007)

What would you guys think of a lemon around chapter 9 or 10? It would be my first time and you will be surprised when the true pairing is unveiled.


----------



## Vencet (Jan 29, 2007)

wats a lemon its probobly a bad question but i have no clue and any way right more soon


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 29, 2007)

A lemon is a depiction of a sexual act... using words... in a fanfic...


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, you should do it, however put a spoiler on it and a warning so kids who are reading a fanfic out of boredom, dont get done by their parents for reading inapproprate stuff, and so people dont have to mess around finding where the lemon ends.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 30, 2007)

DAMNIT!!  Stupid parents... they deleted chapter 5... Give me about 2-3 days and I'll have it written again and posted. I'm sorry for the delay, but parents can be stupid...


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 30, 2007)

lol, with you on that one, I decided to write my own ficcy so you'll find it further down the list of topics.. It's titleless like yours is, I have no clue of what to call mine. You could call yourdss. "naruto, the male slag" lol


----------



## Vencet (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn parents


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Jan 31, 2007)

I really like your fic, it's really good so far. I can hardly feel sorry for Naruto, though. He should be thanking Kyuubi!


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 31, 2007)

A well written fanfic, I like Naruto's inner dialogues with the kyuubi. And of course these kind of sentences are priceless:"He looked under the blankets to make sure he was clothed, but to no avail. He was completely naked in bed with the Kazekage’s sister."

Thank god I live away from home.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 31, 2007)

~*~ Chapter Five ~*~

The lids, which lay over her eyes fluttered slightly as she woke from her deep sleep. The pink haired kunoichi raised her arms above her head and locks her fingers, then began to stretch. Sakura let a cute, innocent high pitch squeal from her vocals as she stretched. She was feeling extremely refreshed and none of the hangover she was expecting. Sakura only had some recollection of the night’s passed events and was surprised when she didn’t feel anyone lying next to her. 

_‘Was it all a dream? No… Naruto must of left when I fell asleep. I guess he couldn’t stand being with me like everyone else, but at least he was kind enough to bring me home.’_ Sakura thought to herself as she turned over onto her back and sighed. She then inhaled through her nose, a scent of something wonderful being fried. “What is that wonderful smell?” The pink haired female asked herself in amazement and her mouth watering slightly.

The blonde male popped into her room suddenly with a platter held in his hands. “Oi Sakura-chan, I made you breakfast… Well actually it’s 12:30 so it’s dinnertime and you’re definitely going to enjoy it. Teriyaki! Fine sliced beef grilled in a sweet soy sauce marinade, but it only has a tiny bit of sake so you won’t begin to puke once you swallow.”

“N-naruto. You didn’t have to do that for me, I could of made something for myself… But it does smell wonderful.” Sakura’s eyes were wide as she sat up and peered at it getting a better view, her mouth in a small ‘o’ shape. A slight build up of saliva over flowed her bottom lip as a drop began to roll down her chin only to be stopped by her finger. “I guess I have no other choice but to eat it.”

The goofy male gave her a wide toothy grin and a nod. “That’s right Sakura-chan, I hope you enjoy it. But I got to be going now I’ve got a few people I need to meet and crap.” Naruto leaned over the bed and placed the platter on Sakura’s lap, giving her a gentle kiss on the cheek in the process. “ Bye Sakura-chan.” Flicking a wave to her and he was out of her room and proceeding towards the door.

“Bye Naruto! Thank you for the delicious meal.” The emerald-eyed kunoichi shouted out to him from her room. Sakura looked down at the meal placed before her by the man who slept in the same bed with her and never tried anything. ‘If he was any other guy I would of beat the hell out of him…’ 

~*~ Naruto’s Apartment ~*~

“Fuck! Fuck! What am I going to where to great Gaara-san, Kankuro-san, and Temari-san"!?! Naruto was scrambling through his closet clothes be shot everywhere behind him. “I definitely need to put on something respectable for Gaara-san, but it needs to be sexy for Temari-san. But Gaara doesn’t like flashy things and Temari wants something that reveals my arms and muscles…”

His hands kept at a steady pace, no one knew how much clothing Naruto actually had but right now it seemed like it was a never ending supply. His eyes studied the shirts, pants, and what ever else was being sent flying behind him. Then with a shirt in one hand and pant in the other, he stopped and looked at them knowing this was what he was going to wear.

A soft, velvet, dark blue short-sleeved shirt that buttoned up directly up the center of his upper torso, this was complimented by three black tiger stripes on each of his sides. He wore long black pants that could be called dress pants, but less formal, with a long crease extending from the center of his upper legs to the center of his ankles.

The shoulder length blonde haired shinobi then walked over to a small box on his nightstand and opened it, pulling out a brown hair band. This was no normal hair band; Temari-san herself gave this hair band to Naruto 6 years ago after he comforted her when Shikamaru shot her down because he was interested in Ino instead. 

	~*~ Flash Back ~*~

Stumbling through the darkened streets of Konoha a frantically crying woman could be heard. Most people ignored her thinking she was just a drunken woman who had a bad day, but one person heard her cries and came to her aid. 

The blond girl slipped and fell onto the ground, streams of tears rolling down her cheeks. She rubbed her eyes only to find a hand in front of her face. “Come on Temari-chan, don’t go crying. I’m here for you.” She placed her hand in Naruto’s and he hoisted her to her feet.

“T-thank you Naruto.” Temari sniffed several times before putting her hands on Naruto’s shoulders and buried her face into his orange sweater (A/N: not to be confused with his jump suit).

Naruto wrapped his arms around her, even though she felt completely comfortable in his arms she hated him seeing her his weak.
“Shh Temari. Everything’s going to be fine. Come on I’ll take you to your hotel and get you some ice cream. You can tell me all about what’s wrong, trust me it’ll make you feel better.” Giving Temari his famous grin, they walked together to the hotel room. Of course Gaara and Kankuro were in different rooms then Temari. She spent the night explaining to Naruto everything that happened and why Shikamaru didn’t want her. A few hours later, Temari had fallen asleep and Naruto tucked her in and went on his way.

~*~ End of Flash Back ~*~

They have always been friendly with each other ever since then, but the night when the Kyuubi took over and slept with Temari nearly ruined the friendship they had built. ‘_Goddamn you fucking Fox. Every girl I cared about and had a chance of a possible relationship you ruined. I had an extremely good chance of hooking up with Temari-san, but of course you ruined it by having sex with her.’_ Naruto exclaimed at the demon within his body. 

_*‘Shut up kit. Just because you found yourself in bed naked with the Kazekage’s elder sister doesn’t mean anything happened. Damn it why the fuck didn’t you just ask for the fucking details.’ *_The demonic voice echoed in his mind. Why didn’t he just ask? It was a complete mystery to both inhabitants of the body. 

‘_So tell me what did happen that night when… You and Temari-san… Were alone… And no one was around to hear anything…’_ Naruto was nearly giving himself a panic attack, but over what wouldn’t come to mind. 

_*‘Well kit, you’ll be fucking happy to know she’s still a virgin. But damn she could give good head for a first timer. She forced me… ME! The fucking KYUUBI! To stop trying to mate with her because she wanted to make sure you were the right one. And well we did end up naked in bed together, but in the end the only thing that happened was a blowjob.’ *_The Kyuubi explained and Naruto was clearly dumbfounded. 

‘_So when I freaked out when we woke up together naked and was apologizing like a crazed fool for having sex with her, nothing happened?!?! AND YOU’RE JUST BRINGING THIS UP NOW!!! ARE YOU FUCKING STUPID OR WHAT!?! MY FRIENDSHIP WITH TEMARI NEARLY ENDED THERE BECAUSE YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THAT! Stay in my Goddamn mind and don’t fucking talk to me.’_ He then slid the hair band into place around the base of the slight ponytail he had. Then Naruto stormed out of his apartment with a flush red tint over his face from anger.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Naruto ran up the flights of stairs which was leading his closer and closer to his destination, the Hokage’s office. Jumping up 6 stairs with each strong push of his legs it only took his seconds to scale the 3 flights of stairs. 

The young male stopped in front of the large set of doors that led into the Hokage’s office. Naruto took a deep, slow breath, grabbing each handle and twisting them. Both doors swung open, but there were only two people in her office, Tsunade and Kakashi. Kakashi was sitting on Tsunade’s desk with his knee up blocking Naruto’s view of her face for the most part. “Um… Sorry about… interrupting, but I was told I had to come here for so…”

“Naruto you’re early… I mean I never told you to show up for work at the office yet, what are you doing here.” Tsunade gave Kakashi a nudge in the side and whispered. “Please occupy him for a while, once the preparations are complete I will send a messenger.”

“Hai Hokage-sama…” The slim platinum haired Jounin whispered back as he pushed off from the desk and walked towards Naruto. Kakashi coiled an arm around Naruto’s shoulders forcing Naruto to walk with him, exiting Tsunade’s office. 

“Goddamn that Naruto. It’s okay everyone you can stop hiding and come out now.” The large breasted Hokage stated as the three ninja appeared from thin air. “Sorry. He wasn’t supposed to be here until another half an hour at least. Now lets get back to business Kazekage-san…”

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

“So Naruto.” Kakashi spoke slowly and solemnly as he always did. “How’s your sex life?”

Naruto nearly fell on his ass when the question was processed. His blue eyes wide and his mouth gaping open. “Wwwwhhhaaaatttt???????” Naruto screamed at the top of his lungs. “What the hell is up with that Kakashi-san? Christ sake man, you don’t just ask a guy about that unless you’re on the topic!”

“Well we weren’t on a topic so I made this one the topic.” Kakashi stated calmly as he closed his only visible eye and smiled underneath the mask. 

“You’re as perverted as ever Kakashi-san.” Naruto gave a hard, but playful punch in the shoulder. 

“I seen you leave Sakura’s place this morning, is there anything you’d like to say about that Naruto-san?” 

“W-wh…what are you implying? Nothing happened between us last night. Sakura and I had a few drinks and as you know, she cannot hold her sake very well. I took her home and she wanted me to stay there so I did, end of story.” Naruto explained as he couldn’t help but glare at his former sensei turned friend and team-mate. “Now can we please get off this topic unless you want to answer the same question.”

(~*~ Continued next post ~*~)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

Next time, hide the file in a very deep folder so they can't find it and make it password protected.

EDIT-Love your story.  I can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 31, 2007)

(~*~ Sorry about the double post!~*~)

“Fine. Last week I slept with Kurenai-chan, I think she might want to turn it into a relationship. Anko has been after me for quite some time, but luckily I’m quick on my feet and can sense her freaky ass from a mile away. And I guess that’s about it.” Kakashi knew this was going to irritate Naruto to know end. His former student hated these types of talks.

“Christ Kakashi. You got to give that shit up, you know I hate when I talk or hear people taking about their sex lives.” Naruto told the grey-haired Jounin in front of him. “So what was going on in there with obaachan and you?”

“Don’t worry about it Naruto. It was nothing. We were just talking about… the mission I was on last. It was A-ranked so she wanted the specific details of what happened.”

“Why don’t I get to go on missions anymore! The last three days they’ve made me stay around here and do nothing!” Naruto complained. He always enjoyed his regular missions, even if they were useless and stupid these past few years.

“Hokage-sama figured that you could of used some time off seeing that you completed about five S-Ranked missions in one month. How about I treat you to some ramen Naruto?” Kakashi proposed, trying to buy sometime for Tsunade to finish her meeting with the Kazekage and his siblings.

“Nah Kakashi, I’ll take you up on your offer later.”

Kakashi’s only visible eye grew wide and he quickly placed his hand to Naruto’s forehead. “Naruto are you alright? I think we should take you to Konoha Hospital right now! You’re turning down ramen!”

Naruto ducked under the hand and waved his former sensei off. “Please Kakashi-san, I’m perfectly fine. I’m just not hungry right now, maybe later. And anyway I made my own special ramen jutsu. It’s pretty sweet, wanna see?”

“Yea, sure Naruto. Let’s see it.” The scarecrow said in his normal unenthusiastic voice.

Naruto did nearly one hundred different seals in a couple seconds and then held his hand out in front of his body. In a small cloud of white smoke a bowl of ramen appeared in his hand. “I’m not sure what I’m going to call it yet, but I like it a lot.”

“Wow… Naruto you’ve got a lot of spare time of your hands.” A slight chuckle came from the throat of the older male. 

“That’s why I want missions, duh! My Christ Kakashi and I thought you were supposed to be smart.” 

“Naruto you’re an oobakamono, you know that. Well how about a spar or something?” Kakashi asked the last bit nervously. Naruto would probably be able to beat him, though not before Kakashi got in a few good smacks.

“I would Kakashi, but I’ve got to go back and talk to obaachan. It’s really important. And I also have three important people to see.” The blonde stated as he began to walk towards the flight of stairs again.

“Who are the people you’re supposed to meet Naruto?”

“Well it was supposed to be a secret, but I know why you’re trying to buy Tsunade some time. She’s in a meeting with Gaara-san, Temari-san, and Kankuro-san. I could easily sense them in the room when I was there; I’m not as stupid as people take me for. You should know that Kakashi.”

Kakashi was left momentarily speechless. He knew Naruto wasn’t that stupid, but he never thought he could sense them especially when they were using such a high level concealing jutsu. “N-naruto… Who told you they were coming? The only people that should of known were Hokage-sama, Shizune, Jiraiya, and myself. I know that I never told you and Tsunade would have never told you. Jiraiya wouldn’t because Tsunade would kill him, as for Shizune… I know she wouldn’t tell, she promised Tsunade. So, how did you know?”

The blonde placed his thumb under his chin and his index finger on the tip of it; giving him a slightly analytical look. “Elementary my dear Hatake. When you’ve got a demon that just turned a millennium old you would know as well. And plus… Gaara-kun’s killing intent is still off the scale. If you’ll excuse me I’ll be going up to see our guests.” 

“Wait Naruto. They’re in a meeting concerning the safety and well being of both Suna and Konoha. Please don’t interfere.” 

“Well if that’s the case then I should go up there because I’m the strongest Ninja Konoha has. If Suna needs my help then I would gladly do what ever I can for them.” Naruto then disappeared before Kakashi’s eye. 

_‘Goddamn it Naruto. You’re definitely not going to like what Tsunade is talking about. Why couldn’t she of sent him on a mission or had Jiraiya come here to help me. Jiraiya and I could of handled him easily, or I hope so.’ _Kakashi then disappeared as well, following Naruto’s chakra signature.

**To be continued**

~*~ End of Chapter 5 ~*~

_____________________________________________

This will be my last update for about 2 weeks. I'm going on a trip for 5-7days and I'll need time to write the BIG battle between a certain blond hero and a redheaded Kazekage!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, just when i'm starting to like this.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Jan 31, 2007)

It's not like I died... I'm just gonna be gone for a week. I just started chapter six so you're lucky my timing is usually off. But don't expect anything for the next 5-6 days!


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 1, 2007)

From now on Im just gonna say "the usual" since it's geting old typing out the same things...


----------



## Vencet (Feb 1, 2007)

A WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You bassturd its getting good. lol


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, it is. Just one thing, you keep writing of in weird places.

"Why couldn’t she of sent him on a mission" should be "Why couldn’t she have sent him on a mission" or something.

Other than that, I'm counting days until the next update.
*Starts counting "One second, two seconds, three seconds.... er more seconds*


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 1, 2007)

I want to read the next chapter


----------



## Vencet (Feb 3, 2007)

dude how much longer till he gets back


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 3, 2007)

Too long? *more and one seconds....*


----------



## Vencet (Feb 3, 2007)

damn it to hell damn damn damn


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 4, 2007)

waiting is boring as hell...


----------



## Nu_Shino (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, this is a really good fanfic...really good, and really interesting.  Can't wait for the next chapters!


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 4, 2007)

God...I might go a little insane. Cooooome baaaack! I liiiiiiike your fiiiiiiiic!


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 4, 2007)

lotts of people do but saying that won't make him stop what he's doing fo r us, we can only hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Vencet (Feb 4, 2007)

how much longer now


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 5, 2007)

its been about 5 days so all we gotta do is wait another 12 days (he dsaid for 2 weeks there wouldn't be an update remember?) and then we'll have an update... at last


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 5, 2007)

loving your ff and no0o0o0o0o come back please lol


----------



## Vencet (Feb 5, 2007)

we must make him update we must muhahahahah


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, you're so helpful. Thank you for hating my annoying spamming.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 6, 2007)

I am back, I just arrived today... I'm extremely tired, but I'll try and finish chapter Six tonight or after school tomorrow. I'm sorry you have to wait, but I'm the writer  . I also feel like shit(bad throat, cough, light headedness...etc) and can't type very well right now*(taking me such a long time to write such a short paragraph and lots of mistakes...)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, i hope you feel better.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 6, 2007)

*Does a handstand* 
"WHEEE, he's back. "

*Fall on my face*
"Ops, fogot I can't do that."


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 7, 2007)

took your time getting baack didn't ya? anyway update soon please and get well soon.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

it was a 5 day trip... I told you guys that. I'm sorry about not posting the update yesterday,but I was in hospital cause I had an extremely high fever and I couldn't finish the chapter. But of course when I came home from hospital I didn't feel like doing anythign except dying. Anyways, it's 11:45am my time so give me till 1:00am my time and I should have it completed. Pending if I don't go back to the hospital or not.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 8, 2007)

well I can't wait for the update, make sure to get well though and don't strain yourself ^^


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you will get well soon

and please update as soon as posibble, because I wanna read the next chapter


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually you know, never mind about whatI just said. I finished Chapter 6 early! Well not really early, I just ended it cause it was going to be really long. Anyways, *here's Chapter six!*

~*~ Chapter 6 ~*~

	“Are you serious Kazekage-san? Suna is in that much trouble and the only one you think can save you is him?” Tsunade placed her index finder to her chin, seeming to be in deep thought. 

	“Yes Hokage-san.” Gaara said in his cold, monotone type voice. The red haired shinobi hadn’t changed much over the years, just growing about six inches and gaining a larger gourd. 

	“It will only take a short amount of time Hokage-sama, with Naruto-ku… I mean Naruto-san’s genes we should be able to cure our people within a month.” The young blonde kunoichi stated as she shifted her weight on her heels. “Our medical researchers said we only need a sperm sample so we can transplant them into embryos. Incubate them for a week, remove the blastocyst from the embryonic stem cells, and create the specific cells we need to replace.”

	“This goes against everything we know! Destroying something that could become life just to preserve others? Should we be allowed to do this?” Tsunade mused aloud trying to gather her thoughts on the matter. The sand siblings in front of her seemed to lose hope. Even Gaara had a slightly saddened expression on his face. “But I guess it would be up to Naruto if he would be willing. But are you sure his extreme healing will be passed on into the blastocysts?”

	“Yes. Our… his inhabitant will be sure to have its traits passed on no matter what the situation.” The Kazekage stated, being somewhat relieved knowing Naruto would probably say yes. Naruto was Gaara’s first true friend, realizing this after Naruto had saved his life from Akatsuki. Temari and Kankuro looking rather confused, _Inhabitant?_. They both thought at the sametime.

	The large double doors both burst open and a smiling Jounin entered the room. “Gaara-kun! Temari-chan! Kankuro-san! It’s great to see you, what brings you to Konoha?” Naruto asked trying to act surprised, but blatantly failing.

	“It’s good that you’re here Naruto though I’m disappointed with Kakashi.” Tsunade spoke sounding irritated. “We have a priority A class mission for you Naruto.”

	Naruto’s sapphire eyes gleamed as his arms slipped around Temari’s and Gaara’s shoulders. “Ooooo! Sounds awesome. If it’s got something to do with my close friends here then I’m in!” 

	“Good.” Tsunade said handing him several small cups, none bigger then the ‘piss cups’ he had to urinate in a couple times when Tsunade wanted to check his health. 

	Naruto squinted at the five cups she handed to him, his eyes glancing from Tsunade to the cups to the sand siblings around him. “W-why… why do I have to piss in these cups?”

	“N-naruto those are for…” Temari started, a crimson blush appearing on her cheeks.

	“Naruto go ejaculate into those. Suna needs your little men to stop a type of flesh eating disease.” Tsunade managed to stifle a laugh from the look on Naruto’s face. His eyes bulging outward, jaw dropped to the floor, very comical she thought.

	Naruto’s azure hued eyes glanced from Tsunade to Gaara to Temari, failing to notice her blush, and to Kankuro. This process nearly repeated nearly ten times before the Hokage spoke. “Now go to the bathroom and complete your mission. We could have Shizune or Temari help you if that would make it any better.”

	Temari’s eyes nearly went the size of apples and her face reddened like a rip apple as well. Naruto comically face planted on the floor as Kankuro stared in disbelief thinking ‘Is she serious?!’. Gaara being his normal stoic self, didn’t do much of anything though his killing intent raised a couple notches.

	Naruto slowly got to his feet and brushed himself off and glanced at Temari who wouldn’t make eye contact with anyone in the room. “As much as I would like it GRANNY, I can do it myself.” Naruto spat the word granny at Tsunade like it was venom. Naruto then turned and stormed out of the office trying to find a decent bathroom. Also muttering under his breath about ‘old women trying to get him laid’ and ‘not needing help with sex’. 

	Temari eyed the whiskered male exit the office, noticing the brown hair band. ‘Naruto actually wear’s that? He’s such a sweet guy. I guess I should tell him that it was a gift from my mother before she was sacrificed… At least he was nicer to me then that lazy bum, Shikamaru!’ “H-hokage-sama. D-did you really mean what you said? You’d get Shizune-san or I to… h-help Naruto with… that?” The young confident blonde was stuttering like Hinata with ten Naruto’s surrounding her naked. Temari was shocked that such an idea would even cross Tsunade’s mind… even if it did cross her own. 

	“Of course not Temari-san, you can calm down Gaara-san.” The large breasted Hokage stifled another chuckle. “Unless you really want to help him Temari-san, then by all means go ahead. He needs a girl to keep him quiet.”

	Temari hesitated for a moment, giving Tsunade enough time to put two and two together. ‘Hmm… I should get Gaara to agree in letting Naruto and Temari into an arranged marriage. It would be good for Konoha and Suna. Naruto and Temari would be a good equalizer for each other too.’ “N-no thank you Hokage-sama. I don’t believe that would be appropriate behaviour.”

	Kankuro finally had enough of the improper manner Tsunade was taking towards his sister. Slamming his hands on her desk. “Tsunade-sama! Will you stop with your perverted talk and get on with the meeting. For Christ sake, if he doesn’t hurry up I’ll go help him!” Kankuro exclaimed, not realizing he actually said the last statement. 

	Tsunade couldn’t stop herself this time and she burst out laughing. “Oh really, you want to help Naruto complete the mission?” The expression on Kankuro’s face was priceless; embarrassment, anger, wanting to die. Temari went into a laughing fit as well and even Gaara cracked a smirk. 

	“Tsunade-san. There is one other thing that I’ve come to tell you as well.” The red head Kazekage spoke, instantly stopping the laughter of both Temari and Tsunade, as well as pulling Kankuro from his embarrassment. 

~*~ 25 minutes later ~*~

	Naruto walked into the office rather unsteadily, with five filled cups of his little guys. Naruto’s eyes looked up and seen the look on her face, as if she had seen Dan’s ghost. “What is it obaachan?” He said with a clueless look on his face. His eyes wandered around the room and he felt no opposing chakra presences. Naruto looked at Temari and Kankuro, both having the same expression as Tsunade. “Gaara-kun… what the hell is wrong with everyone?”

	“Naruto.” Tsunade spoke quietly. “We’ve got a major problem and with the reports from other villages and from what Gaara has told me…” Tsunade paused for a moment.

	“Come on, spit it out.” Naruto said as he walked over to Temari and placed the filled cups in her hands. 

	“The message from Chouji’s group stated that two of their most powerful Shinobi defected from Earth Country. Same from the Mist and from Rain as well.” Naruto glanced toward Gaara and seen a slight nod confirming what Tsunade said. “In short… Akatsuki has returned to power. We have no idea of how strong their forces are or how many there are, but they are still after the Biju.”

	Gaara started where Tsunade left off. “They have succeeded in re-capturing One-Tailed Shukaku and Two-Tailed Nekomata. Naruto, they will be coming after you soon.” The usual stoic look on Gaara’s face was replaced by a look of slight concern. “They know how strong you are and won’t be foolish like last time.”

	“Don’t worry Gaara!” Naruto slid his arm around Gaara’s shoulders and gave him a friendly squeeze. “I’m Uzumaki Naruto, no Akatsuki member could handle me!” Naruto flexed his biceps and let go of Gaara. “I’m one of the strongest Shinobi Konoha has to offer, I took them down once before I’ll take them down again. Oh yea, um how long are you guys staying?”

	“I am heading back with the sperm. Temari and Kankuro are staying, they need time off.” Gaara stated resuming his stoic imposition.

	“What? But Kazekage-sama we cannot let you go back by yourself!” Kankuro blurted out. Temari looked stunned _‘Is he actually giving us time off? What the hell?’_

	“That’s why I’m sending him back with Neji, Kakashi, and Kurenai. You don’t need to worry about his safety, your Kazekage will be in good hands.” Tsunade assured them with a smirk. “And Temari-san, Kankuro-san. There will be a party tonight for you both, I expect you both to be there since you are the guests of honour.”

	“B-but Hokage-san… you shouldn’t of planned anything, we need to get back and finish the research.” Temari said. She wanted to stay, but they had work to do and she was afraid the incompetent medics would be able to do the job.

	“This is why I’m also sending Shizune. Gaara and I have made all the arrangements and plans so there is no need to worry.” Tsunade was starting to get slightly annoyed.

	“This is an order from your Kage. Do it or die.” Gaara stated bluntly. 

	“Geez Gaara, I wouldn’t want anything to happen to Temari-chan and Kankuro-kun. You might be one of my precious people, but if you hurt my precious people I’ll hurt you.” Naruto stated with his large fox-like grin. “How about a spar before you go, huh Gaara-kun?”

	A sadistic grin appeared on Gaara’s face. “Yes.”

	Temari feared for both male’s lives, she didn’t know which one would be stronger or if Gaara would refrain from killing Naruto. “TO THE TRAINING GROUNDS!” Naruto yelled with exploding enthusiasm. 

(~*~ Continued Next Post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

~*~ At the Training Grounds ~*~

	In the middle of a large field two male’s faced each other in total silence. The redhead had his arms crossed over his chest and the blond was leisurely stretching. Back about fifty feet from the battle was a group of six. “Who do you think will win this one Kakashi-san?” Sakura asked, Ino and herself ended up following them after they left Hokage tower and passed the flower shop. 

	“Naruto hasn’t seen any of Gaara’s new jutsu if he has any and the same can be said for Gaara. We know that Gaara has lost Shukaku and Naruto is… gifted.” Kakashi said while pulling up his Hitai-ate to reveal his Sharingan. “I’m thinking this will be an amazing battle none-the-less.”

	“Do not under estimate Gaara-sama. He will surprise you, even without Shukaku he is now much stronger then he was with it.” Kankuro pointed out the obvious.

	“Wow Kankruo, thanks for pointing out what everyone probably new.” Temari stated with a glare towards her younger brother. “I wonder… do you think they made a rule for no killing yet? Even without the demon, Gaara enjoys killing.”

	“Well Gaara-kun. Are there going to be any rules? Or are we going to go all out till one of us dies?” Naruto stupidly inquired while pulling his arm across his chest stretching his arms.

	“Baka.” Gaara stated coldly, glaring slightly at Naruto.

	“No killing then. But don’t hold back. The spar will end if one of us gets badly injured or sent out of the thirty foot radius.” Naruto stated as he finished his little stretch. “Alright so shall we begin?” Sliding down into a fighting stance, right fist in close to his abdomen and left hand palm up, slightly in front of his face.

Gaara shifted his feet slightly and turned his left side till it pointed at Naruto. A loud pop was heard and Naruto’s left hand was in front of his face holding something. “Oh come on Gaara. Popping the cork of your gourd trying to hit me in the head. Rock Lee caught it once, I’ll catch it every time.”

	Gaara was swallowed up in sand and sucked into the ground. “Wow, this is new for you Gaara.” He said in slight surprise. Naruto closed his eyes and focused on his other senses; if he couldn’t see him he could at least hear or feel the vibrations. _‘Where are you Gaara, Gaara, Gaara?’ _He sang in his head. 

	Sand shot up from behind Naruto and went to pierce his body; it went through his abdomen. A loud pop was heard and Naruto was no longer Naruto, but a large red frog. Gaara slowly appeared out of the hole from where the sand sprouted. Glancing around Gaara was let down onto his feet. Once Gaara’s foot touched the ground a hand burst from the dirt, pulling him under while switching places with the person. 

	“Haha! I’ve got you now!” Naruto began to joyfully dance around the little head sticking out of the ground. Naruto then kneeled down and gave Gaara a poke in the forehead, which collapsed inward. “Oh shit.” Naruto gulped and put a very comical face on as he felt the ground vibrate. Sand exploded from the hole making Naruto to back flip fifteen feet back. 

	“Shesh, that Naruto is an idiot!” Kankuro exclaimed while trying to hold back his laughter. “Does he take everything as a joke?”

	“This is just him warming up! Right Kakashi-san? He beat even beat you once in a spar.” Ino said, not taking her eyes off the battle.

“Yes well I did just get back from a vigorous mission and it was two years ago. I would say he's slightly stronger, even if I don’t do anything taking up large amounts of Chakra.” Kakashi stated as he followed each of their movements with his Sharingan, closing his other eye for greater detailed vision. 

	“But Gaara is a Kage. Which means he is on par with a Kage. Naruto is a Jounin, an Elite Jounin, but a Jounin none-the-less.” Tsunade stated thoughtfully. “But Naruto’s one of our best and most surprising ninja.”

	“I thought you would of noticed by now Tsunade-sama, but Naruto hasn’t used Kage Bunshin. Which is no doubt his main technique. He could be holding back” Kakashi assumed, not even he knew what Naruto was doing.

	Naruto made the hand sign of Kage Bunshin and two loud pops were heard, two clones appeared behind Gaara next to the frog.

	“Look Naruto can make his clones appear in different places!” Sakura shouted.

	Gaara sent two spikes of sand toward the clones, one managed to dodge but the other was pierced through the heart and poofed out of existence. 

	The clone that Gaara missed disappeared in a blink of an eye as the sand began to block attacks that were barely seen. Several kunai were whizzed through the air only to be stopped by sand. Gaara’s sand managed to grab the clone by the leg and pierce it through the heart, causing the clone to poof from the world. 

	Naruto gulped as Gaara grinned maniacally and turned towards him. Gaara began to make several seals and shouted, “Quicksand in the Style of a Waterfall!” Sand began to gather in front of Gaara in great amounts, he was going to use all his sand for this and probably forget about the no killing rule. All of the sand was sent hurddling toward Naruto.

	“Run Naruto!” Temari shouted, she knew that this was one of Gaara’s most powerful jutsu and most dangerous. 

	A loud pop was heard followed by, “Rasengan!” Gaara was sent flying through the air, twisting and spinning far out of the thrity foot radius.

 “Geez Temari-san! You almost made me deaf. You wanted me to run… from that little bit of lint? You shouldn’t doubt the greatness.” Naruto laughed as he watched the sand that was heading for the clone, change direction and catch Gaara. 

	“Whe…where did he come from?” Sakura, Ino, and Kankuro asked at the same time. Temari looked puzzled also by the appearance of Naruto, who she thought was about to get crushed. 

“Naruto’s a slick little brat. It would have been better if he hadn’t used Gamakichi as bait.” The white-haired Sannin seemed to appear from no where. “If Gamakichi’s hurt, Gamabunta is going to kill me! Naruto you bastard, make sure he isn’t hurt!” Jiraiya yelled at the tall blond in the middle of the field, as the other identicle blond ran toward him.

	“Okay Ero-sennin!” The Naruto standing still shouted. “Gamakichi, you okay?”

	In a puff of white smoke a large red frog which was up to Naruto’s waist appeared. “Yea, yea I’m fine. You nearly got me killed though, you idiot! I’m telling my father on the pervert over there! See ya Naruto.” Gamakichi chuckled as he too poofed out of this plain. 

	“Naruto.” Gaara was finally getting back, his shirt was cut up and a spiraling burn mark was in his stomach. “You won.”

	“Well you almost beat me, it was a close call. Next time, don’t ignore the frog.” Naruto laughed with his fox like grin. The group walked over to them, a certain frog hermit wasn’t looking too happy.

	“Naruto! How did you come up with something like that? Where were you?” Ino and Sakura inquired in rants. 

	“He was the frog, even I figured it out after that large frog appeared. You two are real bubbles.” Kankuro pointed out. “Henge jutsu was really clever there Naruto. We even thought you can transport your clones through the air.”

	Naruto smiled and winked at Kankuro. “I can.” A clone burst from the ground under Kankuro, making the puppet master jump about ten feet into the air. Naruto fell on to the ground laughing as the others, except Gaara, glared at Naruto. There obviously must have been a clone under the ground.

	Naruto slowly got to his feet, wiping the tears from his eyes. “Naruto this isn’t the time to joke! You beat the Kazekage without getting a scratch on you!” Sakura pointed out looking over Naruto to find one, not noticing the slightly bloody hole in Naruto’s shirt.

	“That’s not true Sakura-chan.” Naruto pulled up his shirt to show a wound that was nearly completely healed. “Gaara’s sand impaled me right through the stomach. Before I used my Henge jutsu and turned into the frog.”

	“I-it’s… almost fully healed…” Temari pointed out, rather shocked about how fast he healed the wound. Temari reached her hand out and placed it over the cut. She could feel his abdomenal muscles tense slightly, Temari pressed her fingers on the now paper-cut opening. “Amazing.”

	Naruto placed his hand behind his head and scratched it a little. “Well I’ve got a little help in that department.” He stated with a chuckle. 

	Tsunade cleared her throat. “Okay okay. Enough feeling up Naruto.” Temari instantly with drew her hand and blushed slightly. “We must see off your Kazekage. Naruto, you can take Temari and Kankuro to your place.” Tsunade tossed Naruto a envelope. “Take them shopping, they’ll need about two weeks of clothing. I suggest you go with Kankuro since Temari will need to pick out feminine products.”

	“Eh… feminine products? I went with lots of girls picking out that kind of thing. It never bothered me in the slightest and the girls seemed to enjoy my company. Now when guys go shopping, they hate having me around… I like to browse.” Naruto stated thoughtfully while running his fingers through his messy blond locks.

	“Go with Temari!” Kankuro nearly yelled. If there was one thing he hated it was shopping with a browser. He would much rather go in, buy it, get out.

	“Then it’s settled.” Tsunade clapped her hands together, liking the thought of Naruto and Temari shopping. She definitely wanted Naruto to have a girl friend and Temari could without a doubt settle him down. “Now go off to shop. And Naruto… don’t forget to split the money evenly between Temari and Kankuro.”

~*~ End of Chapter 6 ~*~


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting, but really funny.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 8, 2007)

yup, good chapter, update soon, and get well soon!


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 8, 2007)

Wheee! *Tries a cartwheel, slams into a wall.*

Good stuff this. You had a couple of small mistakes, but nothing serious. Love the way Tsunade manipulates Naruto.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 8, 2007)

haha
very good chapter


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

Please if you can, point out all the mistakes you can find. I enjoy correcting them and learning from my mistakes.


----------



## Nu_Shino (Feb 8, 2007)

Man, naruto is that cold huh?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder how far they are going to go when they do "light pratice"?


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yea, the next chapter should be out by Tuesday! I don't have time to work on it now cause I'm off to the hospital xD. Hopefully this time I won't be there for 3 hours waiting...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 8, 2007)

Why you going to the hospitial?


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, but if it's like that, I'd suggest a beta-reader.



> They both thought at the sametime.


sametime *same time*, although I'd prefer somehing like:
'They both thought simultaneously.'



> “It’s good that you’re here Naruto though I’m disappointed with Kakashi.”


 Just add a comma after Naruto.



> His eyes bulging outward, jaw dropped to the floor, very comical she thought.


 Divide into two sentences, and change the tense so that it's the same. 'His eyes had bulged outward and his jaw had dropped to the floor. Very comical she thought.'



> This process nearly repeated nearly ten times before the Hokage spoke.


 You used nearly twice.

Well, I can possibly find more, but this is getting long. A good word processor will catch most mistakes, the latest Word is so good I'd recommend getting it. Of course, it ain't fool-proof, but the next best thing to a good beta-reader.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe, yup. It's definietly getting late on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you very much. Would any of you like to become my beta-reader? Since this is my first fan fic, I've never used or needed a beta-reader. I have Microsoft word which catches a nice few mistakes, but also with my not feeling very well these past few days it's been tough getting the ideas and wording together.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 8, 2007)

I volunteer.  Send it to me whenever you finish.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 8, 2007)

Alrite! Now that I have a beta it's probably going to be a day late, so expect it either by Wensday, or Thursday at the maximum lateness.


----------



## DarkFire (Feb 9, 2007)

nice chapter love the fic, keep it coming


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like luck is on all the fan fic's fan's sides! I was writing non-stop for the last two days cause well... I can't really do much since I can't go to school cause I'm sick. Anyway, give a round of applause to Gaara of the Desert for beta-reading it!

And here is Chappy 7!

~*~ Chapter 7 ~*~

A group of three walked silently through the streets of Konoha, one female and two males. The tallest male pulled out an envelope, flipped open the flap and skimmed through the large amount of money within. He let out a low long whistle and spoke, ?You?re staying for more then two weeks by the amount of money in here!?

?Why Naruto-kun? How much is in there?? The blond female asked as she peered in over his shoulder.

?Oh, I?d say about two hundred and fifty thousand ryo.? Naruto told them the siblings.

?WHAT!? Both yelled at the same time. Their stupefied and bewildered looks caused Naruto to fall to his knees guffawing? and several strange glares from people pacing by. 

Naruto took what looked like half, but he knew he only gave Kankuro about one hundred and fifteen thousand ryo. ?I knew Tsunade like to make our guests feel welcome, but that?s a lot of money. Well, I guess we should go our separate ways. Kankuro-kun, you?re staying at Chouji?s place so I suggest you go back there when you?re done. He?s at the Akimichi compound, three blocks down that way.? Naruto pointed down the street.

?Alright Naruto-san, I?ll see you tonight at the party, Temari Good luck!? Kankuro said as he walked off into one of the stores.

?Well Temari-chan which one do you want to go in first??

Placing her index finger to her chin she looked around, reading each of the store?s names. Her eyes lit up and she pointed. ?That one!? Temari began to run towards it.

?Wait Temari-chan! Female Paradise isn?t? Oh shit.? Naruto began to run after Temari, but only caught up with her when she was already inside. Once Temari entered she stopped in her tracks, Naruto stopping directly behind her. ?I tried to warn you??

Temari?s eyes were wide with disbelief. ?H-how?how could any place have this many?? She turned around and buried her face in Naruto?s shirt, ?dildos!?

?Shh?it?ll be okay.? Naruto softly told her as he patted the back of her head leading her out of the ?toy? shop. Naruto was quite surprised when he felt her arms wrap around his waist. 

?You lead me around? I don?t want to find another place like that.? Temari muttered backing away, realizing how close she really was to him. The female blond coughed flakily and looked at the ground.

?Well I say we go Sakura?s favourite place, Victoria?s something? I can?t remember the name but I hear a lot of girls talking about how nice their clothes are.?

?You mean Victoria?s Secret?? Temari asked, a glimpse of hope in her eyes. She had never been or even seen a Victoria?s Secret because no one in Suna wanted one around there. 

?Yea that?s it!? Naruto assured her. Temari linked her arm through Naruto?s and looked up at him.

?So lets go, we don?t have all day!?

?Uh? Yes we do. Your party doesn?t start till 10 am, so we have six hours till we have to get you there.? Naruto began to guide her towards Victoria?s Secret, which was only three stores away from ?Female Paradise?. It was only thirty seconds before they reached it and Temari?s eyes were bulging out of her head with excitement.

Naruto held the door open for Temari as she hesitantly entered the clothing store. She was astonished and awestruck by the amount of clothing. ?Wow?? Was then only thing she could say.

Temari was too lost in her own thoughts to noticed Naruto enter and greeted with a smile from a female working. ?Uzumaki-san, What brings the manager here??

Temari was snapped out of her thoughts by the woman?s voice calling Naruto the manager. _?Naruto doesn?t even know the name of the store he manages? He can?t manage a Victoria?s Secret clothing store, unless? NO! Naruto can?t be gay! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! I won?t believe it!?_

?Well Ami-chan, my friend Temari-chan here needs something sexy for tonight. We?re going out to a party for her and her brother. Also she?ll need some about seventeen outfits.? Naruto declared. ?And what did I tell you about calling me Uzumaki-san?? The blond male got a little closer to the girl and gave her a sexy look. ?Naruto-kun will do just fine.? Oh how he enjoy causing Ami Hiwotari to get flustered and blush.

?Y-yes N-na-Naruto-kun.? Ami?s face turned bright red out of embarrassment. Temari?s on the other hand was red out of anger and green of jealous. 

?Come on Naruto-kun! We need to get buying? NOW.? Temari was completely jealous and needed to get Naruto away before she ripped the other girl apart. 

?Oh right. Okay, what do you want to look for first? Outfits for later or an outfit for tonight?? Naruto questioned as he backed away from Ami and instinctively slide his arm around Temari?s waist.

?Um? I guess for the party tonight.? The blond kunoichi answered slowly, surprised how comfortable his arm felt around her waist. 

?I would suggest a wide belted black miniskirt with fishnet stockings showing off your slender legs.? Naruto placed his index finger to his chin. ?And a purple lace halter top to show off nice cleavage and your sexy figure.?

Temari?s face faded through a thousand different shades of red within seconds. _?No wonder he?s the manager. And he gave me so many compliments?? _Temari would of thought about it longer, but Ami cut them short. ?Here you are Uzu? Naruto-kun.? Ami had brought Naruto all of the clothes he named out in an instant.

?Here Temari,? Naruto said while handing the clothes to Temari, ?let?s go to the dressing room so you can try them on.? The tall blond male guided her through the store. Finally the duo were in front of several cubical type things with curtains covering the entrance.

?Are you sure these will fit, I mean she didn?t even measure me?? Temari declared trying to figure out if the woman planted any type of killing device.

?Ami-chan can figure the size of someone just by looking at them. Why do you think she gets so flustered around me?? Naruto gave Temari a wink and a nudge with his elbow very lightly.

Temari a deep crimson crept on her cheeks. ?You?re right about that, Naruto-kun.? She clasped her hands over her mouth not believing she said it aloud. 

?Ohh! So you do remember that night. I thought I was the only one out of the two of us.? _?Fox, you better not do anything to Temari-chan this time or I?ll be force to get Jiraiya to seal you away forever.?_ 

*?Oh you have nothing to worry about kit, she?s??* Before the Kyuubi could finish its sentence Naruto cut it off.

_?I told you not to talk to me! I never said I couldn?t talk to you though so shut up!?_ Naruto beamed at Kyuubi.

?-ouldn?t I remember?? He hadn?t caught all of what Temari said.

?I?m sorry. I wasn?t paying attention, could you repeat it please.? Naruto asked, bowing his head to make sure she thought he was serious.

?I said, of course I remember it was a very special night for me. Why wouldn?t I remember?? Temari repeated.

?Well you did have a lot to drink and I thought you might have forgotten over the years. It was extremely special for me as well Temari-chan.?

_*?If you experienced it, it would have been special!? *_The fox exclaimed.

_?Shut the fuck up to stupid fox or I?ll henge you into a bowl of ramen and eat you!?_

Temari slid her arms around Naruto?s abdomen, embracing his tightly. ?I?m glad. I-it was? t-the first time I ac-actually did something like that.?

?I was your first sexual experience?? Naruto was shocked by her statement. There were no signs of lying in her voice.

?You were close to my first everything except for kissing, which Shikamaru took. No one has taken my? virginity yet though. And you were my only experience like it.? Temari nuzzled her cheek into his chest slightly; she could hear how fast his heart was racing.

Naruto was absolutely floored. He knew she was a virgin, but to think that he was the first person she ever touched like that. Naruto was flabbergasted. He was lost in his own thoughts until a ?What the hell did you just say?? came from the third booth down and echoed through the store.

?SHH INO! I said I gave Naruto a blowjob while he was sleeping the other day!? A low husky female voice was barely audible, but the embracing duo heard it all though.

?Naruto-kun?? Temari whispered.

?That?s Sakura-chan?s voice? she gave me a blowjob? while I was a sleep!?!?? Naruto whispered. 

?And guess what?? Sakura?s voice almost sounded like she was excited. 

?What?? Ino asked, sounding just as excited as Sakura.

?I tried what Tenten did to Lee!?

?Oh my God! What was it like!?! Wait? he didn?t even wake up from the orgasm?? Ino inquired dumbfounded.

?Nope. And it? it tasted a little salty, but it wasn?t bad. And did you do it to Shikamaru yet?? Sakura flipped Ino?s question back at her.

?Of course not! That lazy bum makes me do all the work. I?m always on top and he just sits there and looks through his sky roof! So I?m not going to do anything that gives him pleasure if it doesn?t help me!? Ino answered in irritation towards her lover.

?And the other night when I was drunk and Naruto brought me home, he put me to bed. I grabbed on to his waist and wouldn?t let him leave. I passed out before I could put any moves on him, but I was expecting to be woken up by the feeling of something penetrating me? He didn?t do a thing.? Sakura stated, disappointment apparent in her voice.

?Why can?t Naruto just rely on his instincts and let his hormones take over! Every women in Konoha would be extremely happy right now.? Ino added.

?Amen to that sister!?

(~*~ Continued Next Post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

Naruto’s face turned blood red not in embarrassment, but in anger. Naruto stormed over to the booth Sakura and Ino were in. Grabbing the curtain, Naruto ripped it off. “Is that really what you think of me? Huh Sakura-chan? Just some God damn toy for your Goddamn shallow sexual gratification?” Naruto’s eyes were glowing crimson and the pupils were just little slits. “I’ve been nothing but nice to both of you and you go say that shit. Are you both stupid little motherfucking whores or what? I’m not going to fuck again until I find the right woman. If you want a fucking sex toy, go to Female Paradise and get the hell out of my store!” Naruto pointed towards the exit, his killer instinct soaring through the roof.

Both girls were only in bra and panties when Naruto ripped the curtain down and began to yell. Sakura and Ino were frozen in fear until he told them to get the hell out of the store. They both took off like scalded cats.

Naruto’s vision began to get impaired because of the anger that filled him. He felt a hand touch his shoulder lightly. Swiftly Naruto turned and made a swipe towards the neck, definitely a deadly blow if connected. Naruto stopped himself half an inch from the person’s neck. “T…Temari-chan… I’m sorry.” Falling to his knee’s, Naruto grabbed his head. It was pounding so badly if felt like it could explode.

“It’s okay Naruto-kun. I would be angry in your situation as well.” Temari assured him as she knelt in front of him, her fingers running through his messy golden hair. Slowly her arms wrapped around his torso, giving him a reassuring squeeze. “I’ll be here for you Naruto, just like you were here for me.”

He then began to stand up, straightening his back until he was perfectly up right. Naruto had his normal fox grin and gave Temari a thumbs up. “I’m fine! Don’t worry about it.” He guaranteed. “Now lets get you in and try on these clothes.”

“O-okay…” Temari was slightly unnerved by his ability to shove emotions away. She took the clothes and entered the small changing booth.

Naruto waited about two minutes before speaking. “How’s it going in there Temari-chan? Do you need some help or something?” Naruto was often oblivious to his own sexuality when it came to helping women with clothing. Which is the reason two thirds of women that came to his store thought he was gay.

“N-no thank you Naruto-kun. I’m almost finished, but I don’t have any… under garments.” Temari told him not sure if he was going to burst in a help her or just get the underwear. 

“Ami-chan! Lace thong!” Naruto yelled out. 

_‘He’s getting me what… a lace thong. He better not want to see me in it!’ _Temari thought to herself. “And don’t forget a bra!” _‘Shit! You just had to say that, didn’t you Temari!’_

“Cup?” Naruto asked as Ami brought him a blue lace thong. Slipping his hand passed the curtain, he handed Temari her under garment.

“34 C.” Temari clasped her hands over her mouth after taking the thong. She could believe she just divulged that information to him and how soft the underwear felt. _‘He just makes you so comfortable around him and his intentions are the best. I bet he doesn’t ever realize what he’s asking.’_

“Well you won’t need a bra for tonight… but still we need to get you seventeen bras, seventeen pairs of pants and/or skirts, seventeen panties, seventeen shirts, and maybe ten different teddies for you to sleep in. And if you would like I would like to bring you to get a manicure.” Naruto stated without even thinking. He liked clothing… for some damned strange reason; he even got a manicure every now and then! “Ami-chan would you please get everything which I stated out. I trust your fashion sense and ability to guess the size.”

The curtain finally opened and Temari stepped out. Naruto’s jaw dropped to the floor in awe of her beauty. Damn was the only coherent thing Naruto could say.

Temari heard the damn and noticed the way he was staring. It caused a light blush to form on her cheeks. _‘Damn! Why do I always blush when he compliments me and stuff. I’m so pathetic.’_ “W-well what do you think?”

“You’re stunning Temari. Give me a little spin!” Commanded Naruto softly and Temari did as she was told. “Good now turn back on to me.” Again she did it without hesitation. “Now pill up your skirt and let me see how the thong looks.”

Temari’s hands gripped the edge of her skirt ready to do as he commanded, but then she stopped in realization of what he asked. “WHAT?!” She screeched. “You want me to show you my ass?!”

“Uh… yea? I do this with a lot of women I help. If it doesn’t match I get the color I believe will. But I think it will match nicely.” Naruto tried to reason with her. He had seen a lot of ass while managing this place. It was Naruto’s naivety that allowed him to do this without a blush, but most women believe it was pure confidence.

“Can I just show you the front?”

“Of course. I should have said that from the beginning!” Naruto slapped himself mentally for not even thinking about the front. 

Temari turned to face him. Hesitantly she pulled up the front of her skirt, until the front of her thong of could be seen in Naruto’s plain view. “Ah it’s perfect Temari-chan! Very nice indeed!” Once she received his praise, Temari pulled her miniskirt back down. She wasn’t fond of the idea of a male looking at her underwear, even if it was one of the only men she trusted her life with.

Naruto held his arm out so she could link her arm in his and asked. “Shall we go get that manicure I told you about?”

Temari joyfully slipped her arm through his and laid her head against his shoulder. “Of course Mr. Uzumaki. What _ever_ you want to do with me.” Her words were very flirtatious and playful, but ‘ever’ oozed both. 

“Oh really? What _ever_ I want?” Naruto also sounded as flirty as he could be. He positioned himself in front of Temari and began leaning down slowly. 

Temari could feel her heart start to race as he leaned in closer. His hot breath caused a slight shiver through her body. Their noses touched sending electricity down her spine. Their lips were about to meet, barely a millimeter away from each other. _‘Is he really going to kiss me?’ _She yearned to feel his lips pressed against hers. She wanted, no, needed to feel his body against her own. It was like fire burning within her, she had never felt like this before. The feeling was so intense her body began to quiver a little. But Naruto faded to the right and gave her a soft kiss on the cheek. “Let’s save that for tonight.” Naruto said quietly. With Temari’s brain being over loaded with an intense feeling of need for Naruto it took her a minute to process his words.

“O-okay.” She managed to stutter out before looking down at the ground, blushing a little.

“You needs a shower too Temari-chan.” Naruto chuckled and he plugged his nose. “Must have been at least two days since you took one.”

“Shut up!” Temari punched Naruto in the arm with a lot of force. She new it would hurt and that would be her payback for making her look like a fool.

“Oww! Shesh Temari I was only joking. The way you smell makes me want you even more.” He stuck his tongue out at her and winked. That comment ended up making her blush and strike him in the same spot even harder!

“Let’s go! I need my hair done and a manicure. Grab my clothes and pay for it. Meet me outside and show me where to go!” Temari demanded as she stormed out of the store.

~*~ End of Chapter 7 ~*~


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 9, 2007)

Haha.

Hahhahahahaha

PFFHHHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. *cracks a rib*

Ok, this was just way too teasing.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

By the way, I'm sorry for posting the samething twice. I never noticed it till then. I must of clicked post reply a couple times.


----------



## Vencet (Feb 9, 2007)

1. nice to have you back dude
2.i love the updates
3.why did u post the same thing twice?


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

1. Thank you very much.
2. I thought it would of taken longer, but obviously my time judgement is off. But I'm going to a party tomorrow night so I doubt I'm going to be writing from 6:00pm tomorrow and 3:00pm Sunday.
3. Well when I posted it, it was taking a while to load so I click on post again. Try it, you'll double post xD!


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

nice chap it was goood  kinda wierd too.. "points at naruto" hmmm xD keep goin its gettin interestin


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey! There's nothing wrong with being the Manager of Victorie's Secret... he gets to check out lots of women... but he likes fashion... since he destroyed his orange jumpsuits...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 9, 2007)

I never would have expected that.  Have you coming up with a title that will draw in readers?  I trying to think of something.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

Well for the end, which is about I dunno... 10-15 chaps away aprox. could be more could be less. Depends if I want to finish this quickly. But anyway, I was thinking of "Demon's Destiny, A Friendship Lost" for events that will happen really close to the end.


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 9, 2007)

I havent' been around in awhile...great posts! They're friggin' hilarious. I cracked up when I read the part about Naruto being the manager of Victoria's Secret. I'm scared to go in there sometimes, even though I'm a female. Too many pictures of half naked women. Scary. It's like, hello! I'm straight!  Yoohoo! This isn't Playboy Magazine, this is a clothing store! Yeah, I'm hyper. A lot.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you for the great reviews! The next chap should be up probably by Tuesday, unless my calcuations are off... which they usually are. I needed to make Naruto do/have a funny profession or mission, I figured a profession would be easier.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 10, 2007)

he alredey has one doesnt he? not many straight guys ( that have no fear at looking at chicks half-naked or really.. ) without thinkin stuff is normal xD "hehehe" im more afraid of going with a chick to shopping period no offense but yall take foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why cant u just pick it n leave jeez dang browsing -_- takes forever


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 10, 2007)

nice, update soo and you get a cookie ^^


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

great update can't wait for the next 1 !!!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 10, 2007)

very good update
can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Vencet (Feb 10, 2007)

when will the next one be up


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 10, 2007)

Around Tuesday or Wensday


----------



## Vencet (Feb 10, 2007)

sweet cant wait


----------



## Nu_Shino (Feb 11, 2007)

this is a really good fanfic...man, naruto could be such a player...lol


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 11, 2007)

I had to make an edit to Chapter 6! Lee cannot be at the party and be escorting Gaara back to Suna so now Neji is taking his place. It was a mistake on my part because I need Lee at the party! Sorry if there will be any confusion in the "party" chapter.


----------



## DarkFire (Feb 11, 2007)

nice update, whts that thing tenten did with lee?


----------



## Nu_Shino (Feb 12, 2007)

you cant tell wat tenten did with lee?  After sakura describing that it tasted salty? I think it has to do with something called "swallowing"...and thats as far as i'm going, lol


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 12, 2007)

whens are you updating?


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 15, 2007)

where is the update?

I can't wait to read the next chapter


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm being driven to mutiny here!


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry for the late-ness. You shall get it once Gaara of the Desert is finished. I had extremely bad writers block and a loss of an internet connection for a day and a half... stupid blizzards lol. 

It shall be here in probably in about 15-30 minutes hopefully.


----------



## DarkFire (Feb 15, 2007)

sweet! go gaara


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 15, 2007)

~*~ Chapter 8 ~*~

A relaxing sonata played throughout the small room. The smell of chemicals, such as nail polish remover, filled the confined area. ?Wow, it?s like this place is hot boxed!? Naruto stated dumbly as he inhaled deeply through his nose.

?That?s why I told you to turn on the ventilation system before this started!? Temari shouted as she breathed through her mouth not wanting to get high. ?Now go do it!?

?Fine! Fine! I just wanted to see how you?d act when stoned, shesh. Is that such a crime?? The blond Jounin sarcastically asked as he glided over to flick on the vent switch. ?How are you liking your manicure and crap?? 

?Oh it?s just fine Naruto-kun. I hate waiting for the darn stuff to dry. And I shouldn?t even be getting this done; I?ll only ruin it later tonight. I would much rather have hair done.? Temari commented truthfully, now shaking her fingers to dry them.

?Well let?s go get that done instead! There?s a hairstylist on the other side of this place.? Said Naruto as he sat in the chair beside Temari. ?I think I should get my hair dyed black! What do you think?? 

?You have to be kidding! You would definitely not look good with black hair Naruto! I think you?re perfect just the way you are anyway.? Temari assured him while giving him a playful flick on the nose.

?By the way Naruto, where am I staying?? Temari asked, now blowing on her nails. Also giving Naruto a raised slender eyebrow and turning her dark blue eyes toward him without moving her head.

?Tsunade told me that you?re going to be staying at my apartment. I know, I know. It doesn?t sound good, but I?ll try to make it as fun as I can. I still don?t know why she never chose Tenten or Hinata? not that I?m complaining! God no! It?s going to be awesome to have you around!? Naruto answered her sincerely. Then taking her hand in his, Naruto begins to gently blow on the nail polish.

?I bet it?s going to be as boring as hell.? Temari sarcastically said as she gave him a soft chuckle.

?Well Temari-chan, I know what hell tastes like, feels like, smells like, and everything. It?s not boring, just lonely.? Naruto started, the identical smile after the incident in Victoria?s Secret. ?Now my place? it was a hell once, but it got a little bit colder. Gaara knew what hell was like too by the way.?

?W-what do you mean? I know Gaara never had a good start, but now that the Demon is gone, people talk to him like he?s normal now. Do you really know what it's like to have a demon inside of you?? Temari asked with scepticism apparent in her voice. 

?Can you keep a secret Temari?? Naruto inquired. _?Well I hope she stays around once I tell her. I?d hate to lose another person to a demon confession. But I guess I never really lost Hinata, she still talks to me. Well it?s too late to muse about it now.'_

?Of course Naruto-kun.?

?Well? I like what Gaara used to be. Gaara knew it because I told him a while ago.? Naruto solemnly began his confession. ?I?ve been hated, beaten up, nearly killed on several occasions, shunned, and everything just like Gaara. And all that was just in the first 9 years of my life. I have the Kyuubi sealed away inside of me Temari-chan, this is how I know what hell is like.?

Temari just sat there with an astonished look and her mouth slack-jawed. It was taking a few minutes for her brain to process the information Naruto just supplied her with. Slowly her flabbergasted look faded to one, which surprised Naruto to know end. She was giving him a look of understanding and compassion; something that only Iruka had given him. _?Maybe it wouldn?t be so bad if I told people about it? But there is a law about it. I?ll wait for a couple months.? _

?Well now I understand everything. Why I seen people give you glares and everything.? Temari then looked directly into his eyes. ?Naruto-kun? You have my utmost respect. You had a beast worse then Shukaku sealed away and you never turned into someone like Gaara. You could of just let the beast take over and kill the people that did things that hurt you, but you never Naruto.? 

The blond kunoichi could almost feel Naruto?s insecurity over her reaction and she wanted to remove that. Temari couldn?t believe what was happening next, her body was just moving on its own. She began to lean her head into towards Naruto?s, her eyelids slowly drooping down over her eyes as she came closer and closer. An overwhelming feeling of butterflies in her stomach suddenly appeared.

Naruto?s mind lost total control over his body and began to slowly lean in towards the leaning Temari. Soon he found his eyes closing when his lips were only an inch from her lips. The butterflies which he hadn?t felt since he was a child had re-emerged from their slumber, now as active as ever.

It felt as if an eternity had passed in the few milliseconds in which they had their eyes closed. Then electricity shot through both bodies as their lips found each other in a spark filled greeting. The first kiss was soft and tender, _?So soft.?_ Naruto thought as he began to slide his arms around her waist. 

Feeling Temari?s lips open slightly, Naruto took the initiative. Releasing his well-practiced tongue into the oral cavity of the receiving woman. Temari was taken completely by surprise, but did nothing to show she didn?t want it; to the contrary, she wanted this more then anything in the world right now.

After about a minute of making out Temari was the first of the two to pull away, both taking a second to process what happened.

?I-? They both started and stopping as soon they heard the other. Naruto was going to apologize for taking advantage of her and Temari was going to tell him how proud she was of him. A very odd moment indeed.

?You go ahead Naruto-kun.? Temari said as she looked towards the floor trying to hide her obvious blush.

?I? uh? Thank you Temari-chan. Y-you don?t understand how much your words mean to me.? Realizing that an apology would probably most likely ruin the moment. A single lonesome tear rolled down Naruto?s whiskered cheek; he wasn?t even aware his eyes were watery. ?Thank you Temari-chan.?

Extending her left hand Temari reached out and wiped the small tear from his cheek, sliding over his whiskers. Naruto inhaled sharply as her fingers caressed his whisker marks if only but for a second. ?Are you okay Naruto-kun?? Temari asked quickly, hearing Naruto?s quick intake of breath. 

?Yea, I?m fine Temari-chan. Come on lets get out of here, it?s already 7:30! Your clothes should already be at my apartment and you need to get a shower! You smelly, smelly girl.? Naruto taunted causing him to receive a strike in the shoulder again! 

?You?re lucky I?m holding back! I don?t want to break your arm.? Bragged Temari as she stood and shook her hands trying to dry the colourful nails quicker. ?My God this takes a long time to dry! And how did you get us this private booth??

?You can break my arm if you want, it?ll heal in a minute. Anyway it takes about 15 minutes because of the special jutsu required to make it. And I?m a? ?friend? of the manager.? He said as he stood as well. ?I should have painted my nails too. Oh well, it?s too late.?

?How many times have you been with her?? 

?Five. Wait! What? God damn it! That was a while ago so you don't have to worry about it!? The blond hero exclaimed as the blond girl was completely taken by rage, not even willing to listen to his reasoning.

?FIVE TIMES! NARUTO UZUMAKI! WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE? YOU?RE NOT A MAN WHORE!? Temari screamed while punching Naruto through the door into the main part of the building. 

Landing out in the main room with a loud thud, skidding across the floor until completely stopped with his back against the leg of a table. ?Nice punch there Temari-chan.? He said as he shifted his jaw and spit a little bit of blood onto the floor. ?Why the hell would you freak out at me for something so long ago? It?s not like we have anything going on right now!? ?_Oh shit. I had to say that, didn?t I? Fuck fuckidy fuck fuck! We?re more then friends, that kiss wasn?t something that happened between friends anyway. Why the hell does my mouth get in the way all the fucking time!?_

?I-I can?t believe you Naruto!? Temari exclaimed, her voice cracking. ?You?re an asshole!? Running passed Naruto heading towards the door.

?Wait Temari! You didn?t even give me a chance to explain!? He shouted after her but he was too late, she was already out the door. ?_Damn it Temari! It was years ago since I even touched that damn woman! Why don?t girls ever listen to reason? First Hinata when I told her the Kyuubi let some other girl take my virginity. Now Temari over some damn girl I never touched in years. I?ll never get to keep the girl I want? But I still have to try.?_

~*~ Somewhere in Konoha ~*~

Kicking a small pebble through the streets, a tearful blond kunoichi hugged herself. Letting a small sigh escape her lips she tilted her head towards the ground. _?What?s wrong with me? Why did I get so upset at Naruto? he was right. We aren?t going out? it was only one silly kiss.?_

A muffled cry came from her throat as she thought about the amazing sensations that were tingling through her body when their lips collided. _?Am I kidding myself? That kiss was amazing. I should really go back and apologize, but what would he think of me? He?d probably just walk away and not even look at me again, the way he always looked at me. God I?m so stupid!?_

(~*~ Continued Next Post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 15, 2007)

Temari was too busy in her thoughts to notice anything and absent-mindedly bumped into something rather large and soft. Finally coming back into reality she focused into what he was looking at… “Cl-cleavage…” Temari muttered as she looked up at the girl in front of her. “Ts-Tsunade-sama! I’m sorry for bumping into you!” Temari apologized quickly and wiped the tears from her eyes.

“Eh? What’s wrong with you Temari-san?” Tsunade looked down at the shorter woman with slight concern in her eyes. “And where’s Naruto?” A shocked looked appeared on Tsunade’s face. “What did Naruto do to you? Would you like me to teach him a lesson?” Bringing her hands in front of her ample chest and cracking her knuckles.

“As much as I would like it, this wasn’t Naruto-kun’s fault. I guess I’m just not a good listener.” The younger blond stated truthfully. She looked up at the elder woman and smiled sadly. “I’m not sure if Naruto-kun even wants to talk to me right now so I can’t go to his apartment to pickup my clothes for the party.” Temari confessed, nearly completely forgetting that she taken off the mini skirt and lace top before going to get her nails done.

“Just tell me what you need and you can wait for it at my place. I’ll send someone to pick it up for you.” Tsunade assured her placing a hand on her shoulder.

“Thank you very much Tsunade-sama.” Temari bowed to some extent, even with the hand on her shoulder trying to stop it.

~*~ 50 Miles From Konoha ~*~

Three blurry figures flashed through the treetops at break-neck speeds, the first jumped into a clearing followed by the other three. The trio’s attire comprised of a basic and plain black hooded cloak, not leaving any identifiable features to glance at.

“Fuck! How many more Goddamn days? We’ve been fucking traveling for two damn days!” The furthest back claimed.

“Stop your swearing. I’ll have to sew your mouth shut.” The one in front stated with apparent anger in her voice. “We’ll rest for now and take it at an easy pace for Konohagakure in the morning. We shall be there in two days.”

“Yes Shiori-san!” The rather obedient middle male exclaimed almost immediately.

“Yea, yea. Lets set up camp then.” 

~*~ End Of Chapter 8 ~*~


----------



## Omega (Feb 15, 2007)

wow... this must be horrible for naruto....awsome update


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 16, 2007)

very, vers nice chapter

poor Naruto

I hope you will update soon


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll try to update the Fanfic soon. If anyone has any ideas they would like to pass to me, it's never too late. I'm making this up as I go, but the main points I want have been lined up in the timeline in my mind.

If you have any ideas or anything postthem here. I've just begun the new chapter


----------



## Vencet (Feb 16, 2007)

i like i like its really good keep up the good work


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 17, 2007)

I like it! Good chapter! This is a really good fic...hmmmm...i need to think of something interesting to say...I'm so boring...

(Oh, and drk hokage, I think Kakashi came up with the chidori by rubbing his head with a balloon. Just a theory.)


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 17, 2007)

loving your fan fic i hope temari and naruto sort it out !!! whens the next update


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 17, 2007)

um... between tuesday and thursday.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 17, 2007)

kk thank for the info love ya ff


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 18, 2007)

The-Great-Kakashi said:


> um... between tuesday and thursday.



I hope it will be tuesday


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope I do not get writers block! Writers block sucks royally.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tell me about it.

But right now, i'm on a roll.  I writing the invasion of Konoha by the Flood right now and i have SPARTANS here.


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 18, 2007)

I just wrote a mildly sucky one-shot...but other than that, I haven't had an original idea in my head since...when I was born.


----------



## Vencet (Feb 19, 2007)

man cant u get it up sooner


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 19, 2007)

If you want a shitty chapter yea sure. I have a life to live. I can't spend all my time writing a Fan fiction. I'm sorry if it takes a while, but that's the price of everything. Nothing can get done without time, depending on the person will determine how long it will take. I'm a procrastinator. Think yourself lucky it's not coming in a month  lol.


----------



## Vencet (Feb 20, 2007)

i understand im a procrastinator to lol but just give us a preview something to hold us over cause im hooked


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 20, 2007)

Alrite this is the begining of Chapter 9. If you do not want to read it, don't click the spoiler link thing.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 9_ 




~*~ Chapter 9 ~*~

	Sitting down at a large mahogany table with a small cup of tea on a saucer being pushed across the glossy tabletop toward her. Temari had no choice to accept it; she didn?t want to be seen as a rude or bad guest. Reaching out and wrapping her fingers around the warm cup she lifted it and brought it to her pale lips, taking a small sip of the hot liquid within the cup.

	?So how is it Temari-san? I hope this new blend satisfies your taste buds, Shizune mixed it herself about two weeks ago.? Tsunade said as she sipped the tea from her own cup. 

	?Of course Tsunade-sama. It?s delicious. Give Shizune-san my regards once she returns please.? She praised while bowing her head towards Tsunade. 

	?Oh yes. Did Naruto tell you where the party will be held or did the idiot forget to tell you that as well? And next time you see him tell him he has a S-class mission starting dawn tomorrow morning at Training Grounds Ten.? 

	Temari thought back for a moment before shaking her head in a negative response. ?No he didn?t. I think Naruto thought he would be escorting me there himself, but because of? the situations earlier today, that probably won?t be happening. And I?ll pass it on to him.?

	?Thank you Temari-san. That Naruto certainly is an idiot. What did he do? I?ll make him pay!? Tsunade exclaimed while slamming her fist into the edge of the table. Cracking a large chunk of table off that acted like a level, sending her cup and saucer across the kitchen shattering on impact with the wall. 

	Temari didn?t flinch physically, but the elder blond freaked her out from the sudden outburst of strength and anger.  ?I-I would prefer not to talk about it, if you don?t mind.? Temari responded tentatively, not wanting to push any of Tsunade?s buttons. 

	?You know when I met Naruto he tried to fight me. The little pip-squeak tried to fight me, a Sannin, all because I made fun of the Third Hokage. Of course he would never let anyone make fun of someone he cared about or the occupation he wanted so badly. He didn?t care if something was said about him, but if something was said about his precious people he?d kill the person saying it or die trying.? Tsunade got a distant look in her eyes as she reflected back on the years gone by.

	?I beat him with one finger. I made a bet with him after that; if he could learn the Rasengan in a week then I?ll take the position of Hokage. As you see, he won the bet and my grandfather?s necklace. He was a cute little guy back then, don?t you think?? Tsunade asked as she looked into Temari?s eyes to see if she would answer truthfully.

	?Yea he was kind of cute, but I thought that Shikamaru was one of the cuter guys. It turned out he wanted someone who was closer to home and would screw him everyday without him doing anything.? There was anger in her voice, but it was shrouded by sadness. She had thought Naruto to be cute, but acting like an idiot lost him any chance of anything.

	As if Tsunade could read her mind, she spoke. ?Naruto might have been an idiot, but once you got to know him he was smart in his own way. In eleven years and look how he?s grown.? Noticing the distant look in Temari?s eyes, Tsunade decided to get what she thought of Naruto out.? Naruto has gotten so much taller and very smart. He?s also a very handsome man, don?t you think Temari-san?? 

	?Very handsome. So ver?? Clasping her hands over her mouth, unable to comprehend why she had told Tsunade that. 

_?Damn I?m good!?_ Tsunade mused with a large grin. ?So why did you like Shikamaru??

	?Well he nearly beat me and I guess I liked the thought of a guy who could think faster then me. Know what I?m thinking before I think it, I can?t explain it. I thought he was more active and attractive then I do now. Looking back, I guess I was foolish.? Temari let a loud, well-needed sigh escape from her lungs.

	?You weren?t foolish. Heck, I had a crush on Orochimaru for the early years of my life before I began to hate the stupid bastard. It?s just a phase you go through.? The younger blond seemed to have a look of shock. _?She?s full of interrogation openings, she?s like putty in my hands.?_ ?But in the end we all want a responsible guy that would never do anything to hurt us and can make us laugh in the worst of times. Naruto fits that bill perfectly don?t you think?? A devious smirk on her face knowing she would get the answers she wanted, even if she had to use a hypnotizing jutsu...


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll wait... Don't wanna spoil my apetite for the main course.
mmmm, donuts.


----------



## Vencet (Feb 21, 2007)

ohhhh now i can wait but that leaves us at a cliff hanger good writeing i love it now then i gives you rep


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 21, 2007)

Well of course, I couldn't go giving you everything that would happen lol. Still, wait for the party. Lee and Naruto does something special. 

By the way the next Chapter will definitely be complete by tomorrow. Maybe even tonight, but don't be too hopeful about tonight.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 21, 2007)

please be done for 2night please lol


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 22, 2007)

]~*~ Chapter 9 ~*~

    Sitting down at a large mahogany table with a small cup of tea on a saucer being pushed across the glossy tabletop toward her. Temari had no choice to accept it; she didn?t want to be seen as a rude or bad guest. Reaching out and wrapping her fingers around the warm cup she lifted it and brought it to her pale lips, taking a small sip of the hot liquid within the cup.

    ?So how is it Temari-san? I hope this new blend satisfies your taste buds, Shizune mixed it herself about two weeks ago.? Tsunade said as she sipped the tea from her own cup. 

    ?Of course Tsunade-sama. It?s delicious. Give Shizune-san my regards once she returns please.? She praised while bowing her head towards Tsunade. 

    ?Oh yes. Did Naruto tell you where the party will be held or did the idiot forget to tell you that as well? And next time you see him tell him he has a S-class mission starting dawn tomorrow morning at Training Grounds Ten.? 

    Temari thought back for a moment before shaking her head in a negative response. ?No he didn?t. I think Naruto thought he would be escorting me there himself, but because of? the situations earlier today, that probably won?t be happening. And I?ll pass it on to him if I see him later.?

    ?Thank you Temari-san. That Naruto certainly is an idiot. What did he do? I?ll make him pay!? Tsunade exclaimed while slamming her fist into the edge of the table. Cracking a large chunk of table off that acted like a lever, sending her cup and saucer across the kitchen shattering on impact with the wall. 

    Temari didn?t flinch physically, but the elder blond freaked her out from the sudden outburst of strength and anger. ?I-I would prefer not to talk about it, if you don?t mind.? Temari responded tentatively, not wanting to push any of Tsunade?s buttons. 

    ?You know when I met Naruto he tried to fight me. The little pip-squeak tried to fight me, a Sannin, all because I made fun of the Third Hokage. Of course he would never let anyone make fun of someone he cared about or the occupation he wanted so badly. He didn?t care if something was said about him, but if something was said about his precious people he?d kill the person saying it or die trying.? Tsunade got a distant look in her eyes as she reflected back on the years gone by.

    ?I beat him with one finger. I made a bet with him after that; if he could learn the Rasengan in a week then I?ll take the position of Hokage. As you see, he won the bet and my grandfather?s necklace. He was a cute little guy back then, don?t you think?? Tsunade asked as she looked into Temari?s eyes to see if she would answer truthfully.

    ?Yea he was kind of cute, but I thought that Shikamaru was one of the cuter guys. It turned out he wanted someone who was closer to home and screw him everyday without him doing anything.? There was anger in her voice, but it was shrouded by sadness. She had thought Naruto to be cute, but acting like an idiot lost him any chance of anything. 

    As if Tsunade could read her mind, she spoke. ?Naruto might have been an idiot, but once you got to know him he was smart in his own way. In eleven years and look how he?s grown.? Noticing the distant look in Temari?s eyes, Tsunade decided to get what she thought of Naruto out. ?Naruto has gotten so much taller and very smart. He?s also a very handsome man, don?t you think Temari-san?? 

    ?Very handsome. So ver?? Clasping her hands over her mouth, unable to comprehend why she had told Tsunade that. 

_?Damn I?m good!?_ Tsunade mused with a large grin. ?So why did you like Shikamaru??

    ?Well he nearly beat me and I guess I liked the thought of a guy who could think faster then me. Know what I?m thinking before I think it, I can?t explain it. I thought he was more active and attractive then I do now. Looking back, I guess I was foolish.? Temari let a loud, well-needed sigh escape from her lungs.

    ?You weren?t foolish. Heck, I had a crush on Orochimaru for the early years of my life before I began to hate the stupid bastard. It?s just a phase you go through.? The younger blond seemed to have a look of shock. ?_She?s full of interrogation openings, she?s like putty in my hands.?_ ?But in the end we all want a responsible guy that would never do anything to hurt us and can make us laugh in the worst of times. Naruto fits that bill perfectly don?t you think?? A devious smirk on her face knowing she would get the answers she wanted, even if she had to use a hypnotizing jutsu.

    ?Is that why I like him so much?? Temari thought aloud. 

    ?Eeehhhh? You like him do you?? Tsunade suddenly slid her chair over beside Temari. ?You shouldn?t be angry with Naruto. He might have been sexually active about five years ago, but I doubt he?s even screwed one girl since then.?

    Temari, again, was put into a look of shock. _?How the fuck could she of known what I was angry with him about??_ Temari then began to flood her body with chakra used to cause electrical interference. Tsunade instantly grabbed something from her ear in a movement Temari didn?t even think she saw. ?How did you know I was angry at Naruto-kun for something like that??

    ?I just guessed! Now you?ve got to head out, you only have twenty minutes before you have to get to Hyuuga Mansion.? Tsunade stated as she pushed Temari out the door.

~*~ Half An Hour Into The Party ~*~

    The rhythmic thumping of the bass shook the walls as a large group of people danced to the rhythm of the music. Excluding a certain blond haired kunoichi who was just leaning against the punch and sake table with a noticeable frown across her beautiful face.

    One dark purple haired, pupil-less female shinobi came up to Temari with a large grin on her face, stumbling slightly and laughing. As Hinata was about a foot from Temari, Temari noticed the slight gleam of sweat on the girl. _?She must have been dancing since this started. She?s been dancing with Sai for a long time. I wonder if their a couple.?_

    ?Hey Temari-chan!? Hinata said, there was a pause between the songs changing. ?Why aren?t you dancing??

    ?I?m waiting for someone.? She answered back solemnly as a slow song began to play.

    ?I?m surprised Naruto-kun isn?t here either. Something must have happened for him to miss this. Well I?ll talk to you later.? Hinata ran off mumbling something about gay guys being sweet, but to hard to turn to the darkside and wrapped her arms around Sai?s neck. Temari let a grief-stricken sigh. _?Where is Naruto? This is a party for Kankuro and I, but I?m not evening dancing. Damn it, why do I have to be so stupid? Naruto was trying to explain himself... what did he try to tell me?? _

    The music suddenly stopped in unison with a loud popping sound. A blond haired male shinobi appeared in a shroud of smoke standing on the finely waxed wooden table, a microphone in his hands, dressed in black jeans and black button up shirt with a Gamabunta on the back. ?Ladies and gentlemen, this little song goes out to a certain blond temper mental kunoichi.? His eyes locked with Temari?s and he smirked when he noticed a small blush on her cheeks

Naruto pointed at the stereo and music suddenly started to play. 

?Hey good looking, why the frown? 
Your always look better when it's upside down 
You say you got nowhere that you're going to 
Can I go nowhere with you?? Naruto then jumped down onto the floor and started to move his body to the beat. Slowly making his way towards Temari who was on the other side of the large room.

?I took the Dartmouth Ferry into the town, 
Spent my pennies bumming around, 
Trying to find a way to tear a strip off these blues, 
Can I go nowhere with you? 

Paid the cover, saw the show, 
Sat at the bar where the drinks did flow. 
Didn't see a single face that I knew, 
Till I went nowhere with you.? Naruto would stop and dance in place during the small pauses between verses. Waiting several seconds before even deciding to move.

?Can I tag along tonight?
We'll kill some time, it looks like you might 
need a little company, 
I'm so cheap I might as well be free. 

    Hey good looking, why the frown? 
Your always look better when it's upside down 
You say you got nowhere that you're going to 
Can I go nowhere with you?
Here we go 
Na na na, nanana na.
Na na na, nanana na.
Can I go nowhere with you?
Again 
Na na na, nanana na. 
Can I go nowhere with you?? ?_Naruto can actually sing. He?s simply amazing. He?s doing all this for me and I?m the one that should be apologizing. But he?s slow?? _Temari thought as he suddenly wiggled his rear end towards her causing her to blush furiously. 

?Can I tag along tonight? 
We'll kill some time, it looks like you might 
need a little company, 
I'm so cheap I might as well be free. 

Whoa whoa whoa whoa! 

(~*~ Continued Next Post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 22, 2007)

If you feel tired and want to go home, 
I'm still wired, I can go it alone, 
Same time next week at a quarter past ten? 
And we can go nowhere again. 
If you show up then, then you know I will too, 
Can I go nowhere with you?” Naruto was now only a few feet from her now and her heart was racing. Temari didn’t have a clue what to say or how to thank him. Or should she apologize for being such a bitch?

“Hey good looking, why the frown? 
You always look better when it's upside down 
You say you got nowhere that you're going to 
Can I go nowhere with you? 
Na na na, nanana na. 
Can I go nowhere with you?
Nowhere with you?

So how about it Temari-chan? Do you forgive me? I’m really sorry about earlier today… I’m an idiot and I’d never want to hurt you like that again. I’m truly sorry and I’ll understand if you don’t want to see me again.” Naruto had a distressed look in his eyes, worrying that she might toss him out like the other girls he got close to.

Temari’s eyes were filled with tears that she couldn’t hold in. They rolled down her cheek in streams. “Idiot.” She said as she wrapped her arms around Naruto’s neck pulling him into a very tight embrace, wiping her tears into his shirt. Followed up by a passionate kiss involving a tongue-to-tongue massage and Naruto’s hands sliding a little lower then the small of her back. Naruto was the first to pull back, but Temari spoke first. “I should have been the one apologizing. I didn’t even listen to what you had to say.”

“Temari, it’s my fault. Now stop talking about it. I already forgot about it.” Naruto turned to the large crowd staring at them in shock. “Let party!” Naruto shouted taking several bottles of sake and tossed them at random people. The slow song cut back in and people began to dance as if nothing happened, except for one pink haired kunoichi who was totally shocked by their public display of affection. 

    Sakura scowled as she watched them walk out onto the dance floor. Sakura’s hatred for the blond girl raised exponentially as Temari wrapped her arms around Naruto’s neck getting so close that naught, but air would be able to travel between them. Naruto then wrapped his arms completely around her waist and Temari laid her head against his shoulder. _‘What does he see in her and not in me? I’m supposed to be the girl he loves without fail! Not some blond bimbo! I never did anything to him that would hurt him, today was just the build up of anger and he had to take it out on someone. I’m sure he meant all of that towards Ino anyway._’ Her scowl left her as Kiba strolled up to her.

    “Yo Sakura-chan! Let’s dance!” The Inuzuka dog master took her by the hand and dragged her out on the dance floor before she could give an answer. Placing both his hands on her waist, she instinctively placed her arms around his neck. “How’s it going tonight Sakura-chan?”

    She looked up into his dark eyes and gave him a slight smile. “It’s going alright.” ‘_If Sasuke-kun would come back it would be a lot better.’_ Her mind totally forgot Naruto on the mention of Sasuke and now was focused on the traitor, which the whole of Konoha seemed to still love. Except for the select few which Naruto found to be precious to him. Even now Sasuke is only an A-ranked missing ninja who had control of a Hidden Village.

As they slowly stepped around in a circle, it seemed as if they were alone in the universe stuck in this blissful moment that shouldn’t be ended… But nothing lasts forever. “Naruto-kun, I’m sor-”

    “Don’t Temari-chan. I already said I forgot about it.” Naruto leaned down and gently kissed Temari’s hair. “You’re beautiful Temari.” He mumbled with his lips against her, she giggled faintly at the vibrations that his voice caused.

    “It’s only because you have friends in the right places.” Giving him a playful nudge between his legs with her knee, though Naruto didn’t think it was playful.

    “Hey, careful with the merchandise. You know that could be worth hundreds of millions of ryou!” Naruto retorted against the area her knee was placed. “And I’m only joking. There’s only one friend that I want and I want to be more then friends with her.”

    Temari hid her crimson cheeks against his chest, loving how secure he made her feel. Her mind then clicked, _‘Tsunade’_, nearly forgetting all about tell Naruto of his special S-class mission. “Naruto. Tsunade asked me to tell you about your S-ranked mission tomorrow morning at dawn. You need to be at Training Ground Ten for full mission briefing.”

    “Sweet!” Naruto shouted above the music causing everyone to just turn and stare like he had one thousand heads. Though he had to admit it’s better then getting the icy glares a demon would receive. The slow dance song faded away into silence, which was disrupted by “Everybody loves Kung Fu Fighting!”

    “NARUTO-KUN!” The green clad special Jounin shouted. Now looking more like Gai then ever before, except Lee now wore green short-legged spandex jumpsuit. 

    “FUZZY BROWS-KUN!” In a mass array of flips and kicks and punches, Naruto and Lee were in the center of a large circle of people. Lee’s shin headed straight towards Naruto’s head, Naruto just simply ducked under and sent a punch towards Lee’s stomach.

In a graceful twist Lee dodged the punch while sending a roundhouse kick towards Naruto’s torso. The blond limberly bent backwards until his hands touched the floor and the kick flew by. Doing a handstand and flipping back onto his feet and launching himself at Lee. Fist straight out in a superman position straight at Lee. His fist connected sending Lee straight through the wall and out into the den breaking several chairs. The music halted abruptly and the silence was broken by a loud, “Damn it! Lee are you okay,” from Naruto.

    Lee slowly stood on shaky legs with a glazed over look in his eyes. “Yes Mommy-sensei!” Lee got into his usual fighting stance and then fell onto his face with a sickening crunch. 

    “Oh Christ! I better get him to the hospital. Temari-chan I’ll come get you once I know Lee’s okay. Sorry for your walls and chairs Hinata-chan I’ll pay you back.”

    “Don’t worry about it Naruto-kun. That’s the first time I seen Lee-kun get hit while you guys did this. I hope he’ll be okay.” Hinata said with soft pupil-less eyes as Naruto took Lee over his shoulder and left.

    “Idiot…” Kankuro said while holding back his laughter. This received him several hard glares and a solid kick between the legs from a certain older blond sibling of his.

    “Don’t call Naruto-kun that ever again!” Temari stated coldly with fury in her eyes and stomped away from her little brother.

~*~ End of Chapter 9 ~*~

A/N: Next Chapter: Why did Lee screw up the routine? Is he going crazy? Will Kankuro ever have children? What is Naruto’s S-class mission?


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 22, 2007)

By the way, I used the song by Joel Plaskett - Nowhere With You. And Kung Fu Fighting. Don't want to get sued. Those arn't mine xD


----------



## Omega (Feb 22, 2007)

HYAHAHAHAHAHA oh man that was some seriously funny stuff...Who would've thought that naruto would do somethin like that.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 22, 2007)

awesome update


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 22, 2007)

great update at if hed to that infront of every1 and then fight lee to kung fu fight lol hahahahahahaha


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 22, 2007)

Gnnh....The pain, oh, the pain....

This is simply wonderful. Comedy, fluff, smexiness.... and people getting their nuts transplanted to their stomach.

"Oh, waiter, can I get another one please?"


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm definitely glad you liked it! I think this one is going on probably about 20-30 chapters, possibly more. I know it'as going to be more then 20 unless some other Fanfic catches my eye and I get inspriation for a different fic. 

I also tried to write a AU: University type Naruto fic. It didn't go so well lol. 

Anyway, thanks for the great reviews!


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 22, 2007)

great fanfic ^_^ i like the new chapter and i truly feel sorry for kankuro... thats seriously gotta hurt.. and i liked how u put ur questions too xD will kankuro ever have children ruffles i was laughing so hard when i read dat


----------



## Omega (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you know when your next update is?


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure yet. It won't be till around the same time next week. I've got to go for a few days to see my eye specialalist. It'll probably around Thursday.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 23, 2007)

What rating would you say this fanfic is? M for language and situations? Well in later chapters it will definitely be M for lemon/limey kinda thing.


----------



## Omega (Feb 23, 2007)

The-Great-Kakashi said:


> What rating would you say this fanfic is? M for language and situations? Well in later chapters it will definitely be M for lemon/limey kinda thing.



Well in its current state I would rate this a 15+ rating but according to you the next couple of chapter would be 18+.....I love that 18+ stuff...hehehehehe


----------



## Vencet (Feb 23, 2007)

yaaaaahoooo we got a winner quted from jiraiy 
this is awsome  2 thumbs way up and im now a gening (ithink i spelled it wrong) well any way yaaaaahooooo


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 23, 2007)

Great chapter! Hilarious...and more than a little disturbing, but that's why I like this fic. Update soon!


----------



## GoHardGuitarMan (Feb 23, 2007)

nice fanfic keep up the good work


----------



## Omega (Feb 24, 2007)

look at this all your fans are supporting you DUDE your a writing gawd.......WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega (Feb 25, 2007)

Dude whens the next update?


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 25, 2007)

if you mind to take a look back then you might be able to find it. I said probably around the sametime next week. So that means around thursday, maybe friday. School work is killing me!


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't let schoolwork kill you! It's usually painful and drawn out! Take your time. We can wait. Maybe.


----------



## Vencet (Feb 25, 2007)

ohhh lemony its gonna get lemony sweet this should be awsome


----------



## Omega (Feb 25, 2007)

Shinoko you perv


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'm going to hold off the lemon for a chapter or two. I'm going to let their relationship blossom. Naruto might be a horny guy, but he won't rush into sex headfirst especially with a girl he likes! Sorry if you were looking forward to it, you'll just have to wait another couple chapters.


----------



## Omega (Feb 26, 2007)

Eh, Whatever...


----------



## Vencet (Feb 26, 2007)

oh so what if im a bit of a perv who isnt


----------



## Omega (Feb 26, 2007)

.................*GOOD POINT *


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 26, 2007)

yo great story sry i havent been reading it in a while been busy i have to say narutema is a good match in this story but i rep naruhina, naruino, and narutayu all the way but hell of a nice story ^.^


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 27, 2007)

I actually see a lot of NaruHina, NaruIno, and NaruTayu... And NaruSaku. I've only read two fanfics which had a NaruTema pairing so I'm just adding one more to my list ^_^. So far I've got about 3 1/2 pages or 1000 words. School work is killing me... very slowly, but killing me none-the-less. I hate school T_T! I've got a major English assignment due tomorrow and a DF House Plans due tomorrow also! Must go commit... stupid school work...


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel your pain...right now, I'm procrastinating, but eventually, I have to go do my humongo amount of science homework....


----------



## Vencet (Feb 27, 2007)

lol looks like ur swamped hate to hear it dude


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep... I'm lucky I'm taking a break right now XD. Time to write a couple more parapgraphs.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 28, 2007)

Woot! Out of school earlier! I might have it done by late Thursday now!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking forward to read the next chapter soon


----------



## Vencet (Feb 28, 2007)

yaaaaaay yaaaaay yaaaaay yaaaaay its gonna be early out


----------



## Omega (Feb 28, 2007)

YAY SNEAK PEAK!!!!


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 1, 2007)

Shinoko Uchiha said:


> yaaaaaay yaaaaay yaaaaay yaaaaay its gonna be early out


If you read what I have wrote it says it might be out by LATE Thursday. It will more then likely be completed by then, but not proofed or beta'ed. So you''ll probably have to wait till I get home on Friday! Then you will find out why Lee fucked up! And If Kankuro will have babies.


The-Great-Kakashi said:


> Woot! Out of school earlier! I might have it done by late Thursday now!


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 2, 2007)

~*~ Chapter 10 ~*~

Sitting in the large waiting room outside the office of one Konoha Hospital?s head trauma doctors, Naruto was nervously twiddling his thumbs between his knees. The door opened and the doctor walked out causing Naruto to jump to his feet and begin a barrage of questions, ?Is it bad? Is Lee going to be okay? Did I kill him? Did I knock more sense into him??

?No. Yes. Nearly. Fuck no, I mean I?m sorry you didn?t.? The doctor stated as he held a clipboard in front of his chest skimming through the pages, obviously nervous around the 'demon'. ?You can see him if you want.? The doctor walked halfway down the hall and muttered a, ?Demon boy,? under his breath, but Naruto?s keen hearing picked up on it.

?Yea, I?m happy to see you too.? Naruto said while giving off killing intent, which made the doctor run the rest of the way down the hall, a strong whiff of feces drifted up the hall moments later. Naruto grinned widely and entered the room that held Lee.

?Naruto-kun. It?s good to see you. I?m sorry I messed up our display for Temari-san.? Lee groaned as he sat up holding his head.

?Hey don?t worry about it man. I?m sorry I couldn?t stop myself before hitting you.? Naruto said tilting his head forward. ?I injured one of my friends that proves how useful I am. If I can?t stop myself from hurting the people I care about, how can I protect the village when I?m Hokage? I don?t deserve the ti-.?

?It was my fault Naruto-kun! Don?t blame yourself. Though my reason is quite? embarrassing. Very youthful, but very embarrassing.? Lee wouldn?t look up to stare Naruto in the eyes.

?Well out with it man, I don?t have all day. I need to go back and pick up Temari-chan soon! And I?ve got to go to sleep because of an important mission in the morning.? Naruto explained, trying to get his excuse out.

?I??

?Yea??

?I seen d??

?Out with it!? Naruto yelled pumping his fist into the air.

(Say this part fast.) ?I seen down Sakura?s top while flipping in the air and if you didn?t hit me people would have seen a rather large bulge sticking out of my spandex jumpsuit!?(stop reading fast lol) Exclaimed, a crying in embarrassment standing on the bed out of breath from the long sentence, Lee. ?The beautiful mounds of womanhood. My first youthful sight of my bare spectacular blossom in full bloom!?

Naruto burst out into laughter. To Lee this was a whole different matter. It was his lotus blossom. He was thinking of her in non-poetic ways and it was disturbing him greatly. ?Keep it in your pants Lee. You should be proud; you finally gave into the desires of flesh. Now you see Sakura as more then your pretty little lotus flower now. She needs a man like you Lee and I think you need a girl like her. You got to try and get with her man!? Naruto calmed down. Wiping the tears of laughter away from his eyes and cheeks.

?What turned you off from Sakura-chan, Naruto-kun? I never spoke to anyone about this kind of thing before. Do you think you could tell me what you look for in a girl?? Lee asked slightly uneasy at the new-ness of this concept. ?I?ve only had small talks with Gai-sensei about this kind of thing.?

?Well, I?ve been infatuated with her for a long time. Longer then you even Lee. I truly thought he was the epitome of all that was beautiful and pure. After my trip with Jiraiya my views changed about that kind of thing, though I never let it shine through my bright exterior. I lost my virginity on the trip and once I came back I was with a few more girls. But no girl in Konoha wanted me for who I am, a fun loving care-free type of guy.?

?Don?t for get charming, well built, kind, helpful, determined, enthusiastic, intelligent, strong, reliable, a good friend, and hot.? Lee added.

?You never! Never say that to a guy, Lee! Never call another guy hot!? Naruto felt cold shivers shoot down his spine, causing his body to shake slightly. ?As I was saying. Even Sakura only wanted me for my? well-developed male appendage. I just want a girl who will be my friend through thick and thin. Believe in me when I?m down and be able to take care of herself sometimes. Someone who would like to talk rather then play mattress tag. A girl who wouldn?t mind if I joked around with her or poked fun at her every now and then, and she could even make jokes at me. I wouldn?t care, I?ve been through enough in my life to take a simple joke.? 

?And that?s what you see in Temari-san?? Lee asked intuitively while taking notes about what Naruto liked and comparing them to his own likings.

?Oh God yes. Temari is like a Goddess to me. She?s everything I want and more. She?s tough, kind, beautiful, fun, but not totally carefree. She likes to work, but I can change that or maybe she?ll rub me off. I mean she?ll rub off on me!? Naruto explained, scratching the back of his head because of the last little bit of his confession.

?Well Naruto-kun according to that clock there, it?s close to 1:00 am. Shouldn?t you go and pick your princess up? Now go! Be her prince in shining armour and you will feel yourself within her tonight!? Fire burned in the green clad Jounin?s eyes as he pumped his fist into the air? going through the ceiling. 

?You?re on the bed numb-nuts. And I don?t want Temari-chan for sex! Jesus? didn?t you understand what I just said to you? Anyways, thanks, I?ll go get her now! See yah later Lee-kun, it?s been an enlightening talk!? Naruto exclaimed as he ran out the door into the hall going to find his Temari-hime.

~*~ Back At The Party ~*~

_?I wonder when Naruto-kun will be back? I hope Lee-san is all right too though. I wonder what happened to make him mess up that??_ A certain beautiful blond thought as she stood outside in the cool night air. Her body had a slight gleam of sweat coating her from a long night of dancing.

Bringing her left hand up, running her fingers through her hair, Temari let out a sigh. ?Where are you Naruto-kun?? As soon as the sentence passed her lips she wheeled around on her heels to face into the shadow behind her, sensing something.

?Here I am!? Naruto burst from the shadows with his arms outstretched, flying through the air ready to tackle Temari to the ground. But Temari wasn?t going to have any of that! She grabbed his right hand?s index finger and twisted around. A second after, Naruto was on his knees with his hands behind his back with a knee holding them there.

?Nice try Naruto-kun, but I?m all sweaty and I don?t want to get dirty. It will stick to me.? Temari stated with a confident smirk on her face, which was instantly wiped from her face when Naruto turned into a cloud of smoke. 

A small squeak was all she could muster before her hands were lifted above her head and a hand slid over her mouth. She couldn?t move her arms and when she tried to move her legs one of her captor?s legs wrapped around both of hers. The unknown male?s body pressed against her back of her own, and something large and hard was pressing against her arse. ?Don?t worry Temari-chan you?re not in any danger. You know I?d never do anything to hurt you.?


*Spoiler*: _Limey scene_ 



She recognized the voice of her favourite male ninja in the universe. _?Naruto-kun!?_ Her mind screamed happily because she couldn?t say it for his hand was over her mouth. She figured he would let her go at that moment, but Naruto?s grip never relented. She wiggled her body to try and escape but the hard thing that pressed against her buttocks, which Temari thought was an erection, made her knees weak and gasp slightly.

Hot breath grazed gently against the back of her neck, making her hair stand on end and sending cold shiver down her spine. Lips then softly caressed the croon of her neck and up her neck. A tongue traced her jaw line up to her ear and her earlobe was taken into his mouth, as this happened his hand let go of her mouth and she gasped a sensual moan. 

She was helpless to do anything against Naruto, even though she knew she wouldn?t anyway, and it was driving her crazy, not with anger but with lust. A warm feeling began to build up between her sexy thighs, a feeling that was different from any she felt before. 

Naruto stroke the hard shaft against her ass once again causing her knees to buckle some. She moaned a soft, shaky ?N-naruto-kun.? She could feel herself becoming moist between her slim thighs.

Naruto?s free hand slid up her toned abs and cupped her right well-developed breasts and began to massage it through the fabric. His index finger gently played with the erect nipple ?Yea Temari-chan?? He asked. Naruto?s voice husky and lascivious. He continued to sensually kiss up and down her neck making her moan. Naruto stopped his mouth only an eighth of an inch from her ear and whispered, ?Do you want more??




Her only response was a meek moan of a ?Mmm hmm.? She began to gently grind herself against the shaft. Naruto loosened his grip on his hands, which made her quite happy, and quietly chuckled to himself.

?Well that?s going to have to wait my lady. It?s near two hours passed midnight and I shall be delayed for my rendezvous if I do not get my beauty sleep.? With that little speech he lifted the hot and slightly sweaty Temari into his arms. ?By the way that was a scroll you felt.? He said as he began to walk back towards his apartment with the female in arms. Though, this female was horny now and VERY irked? which he found out later to hurt a lot.

~*~ Thirty Minutes Before Dawn*~

(~*~ Continued Next Post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 2, 2007)

_‘IT’S ALMOST TIME!’ _Naruto shouted from his mind while he sat on his couch, slightly bruised and a somewhat swollen lip. _‘Definitely don’t want to wake Temari-chan; she packs a mean right hook. I don’t know why she was pissed off though. I only teased her a little. Well she was moaning my name and kind of grinding against the scroll… Damn it! I definitely deserved those punches. And that kick to the shin, and the knee to the lip, but she did take the time to take a secret feel of Naruto Jr.’_ Naruto snickered to himself for a moment.

“Why is it when I get an S-ranked mission I get up this early? It’s only 6:20 am! I’ve had my shower and my breakfast nearly an hour ago. Well I’ll go in a give Temari-chan a kiss and I’ll be off.” Naruto whispered to himself as he made his way towards his half opened door, Temari’s face could be clearly seen peeking out from under the comforter sleeping soundly. 

Naruto crept up to the beautiful woman sleeping in his bed thinking ‘_I’m never going to wash these sheets after she leaves. I won’t be able to bring myself to do it.’ _Naruto leaned down and gave her a gentle kiss on the forehead… and decided that wasn’t enough. Naruto softly trailed kisses down her cheek and onto her lips. Oddly enough she tasted like the greatest bowl of ramen ever made with raspberries on top, which he found out he enjoyed immensely.

Naruto slowly withdrew his attacking lips from her passive slumbering ones and decided to head out to the training grounds for an early exercise. 

~*~ At Training Grounds Ten ~*~

A thick forest enclosed several rows of cherry blossom trees with formed a doughnut shape around a large open field. A lone figure stood in the center of the open field bending and stretching on one foot on top of the middle of three poles. 

The blond male then jumped straight up and onto his other foot sliding into a slight one-legged fighting stance. A group of four then approached the man, who jumped down to greet the group. “Obaa-chan! So what’s this secret mission?” He asked while running up to her, not noticing the group of three children with Konoha hitai-ate on different parts of their bodies.

“Naruto, these…” Turning around to point out the children.” …Are your mission and your Genin team. Good luck.” With a quick flash of seals the large breasted Hokage disappeared in a puff of smoke. 

“Damn that bitch!” Naruto exclaimed as the only female closed her eyes and covered her ears, the silver haired male grinned happily with the obscene words, and the dark blue haired male was impassive. “Damn…” Naruto sighed. 

“Okay! Please take a seat on the grass.” Naruto order solemnly. He didn’t have time for a Genin team, but it was an order from the Hokage and he always wanted to know what it would be like… Fuck it! He’ll take them under his wing and show them the passageway to glory!

The three Genin sat in front of their new sensei with completely different feelings about them. The silver haired boy cunningly eyed the brown haired girl next to him, while the girl paid close attention to her male instructor. The blue haired boy on the other hand seemed to be in his own arrogant world. _‘Another Sasuke, ne? I’ll make sure he understands what true friends and teammates are supposed to be like.’_

“Alright. I’m you’re sensei, please call me Naruto-sensei or Uzumaki-sensei. Now I would like to know your names, hobbies, and hopeful, but unlikely future goals.” Naruto explained. “You, hentai kid. You start.”

~*~ End of Chapter 10 ~*~


----------



## Vencet (Mar 2, 2007)

nice i enjoyed it alot and temari wants some now you set up a lemon perfect the only thing is (whether good or bad) now you have to right a very lemony smex seen because u set up for it


----------



## Omega (Mar 3, 2007)

WOOO HOOO lemony limey scene....Dude you rock!...Oh! well the story rocks...what!?! Im not one of those people who read this fan fic just for you know what.......(or am I....Hmmmmm) anyway awsome update.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 3, 2007)

AWESOME UPDATE


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 3, 2007)

drk_hokage said:


> WOOO HOOO lemony limey scene....Dude you rock!...Oh! well the story rocks...what!?! Im not one of those people who read this fan fic just for you know what.......(or am I....Hmmmmm) anyway awsome update.



I rock ^_^. I rock with the omniawesomenessisity of Gai x Chuck Norris x KWGoD. Basically... I PWN GOD. XD. Anyway... The lemon scene probably won't be till chapter 13, depending if Temari and Naruto get some alone time and if Naruto gets any missons and when the trio arrives. It might be sooner then they planned.


----------



## Omega (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmmmm*Goes googly eyed and covers nose because uf pevertted lomone scene, gets dizzy and passes out*


----------



## Vencet (Mar 3, 2007)

lol drk hokages a perv (Suddenly busts a nose bleed) Oh god damn it (nose gushes blood as he thinks of perverted seen) damn jiraias books damn them to hell


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 5, 2007)

Jiraiya's books are nice... or maybe I just like lemons? Well I read enough of them and through my own eperiences will try and give you the best one I can write! But I will give warnings before the lemon and I say There will be no lemon in this chapter.


----------



## Vencet (Mar 6, 2007)

oh well its gonna happen and i put mine and jirayas faith in u


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 6, 2007)

oh there is no doubt it's going to happen lol. Right now I've got to let Naruto whoop some Genin's into shape... then maybe later on that night(in the story) there maybe be a sexy scene ^_^.


----------



## Omega (Mar 6, 2007)

Just becuse i like lemons doesnt mean you have to rush the story till you get up to _la lemon _part yet...Take your time in doing this...Remember rushing can put you in a tough situation.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey guys! TGK here posting a preview for Chapter 11! I know you probably want the update, but I'l busier then ever this week and it maybe Friday before it's completed unless I get free time from homework. Anyway, here is the first little bit of Chapter 11!


*Spoiler*: _Do not open unless you want Chapter 11 Spoiler_ 





~*~ Chapter 11 ~*~

	“You, hentai kid. You start.” Naruto pointed at the silver haired boy smirking slightly.

	The boy wore a black, tight, long sleeve shirt and normal black pants. Shin jumped up and pointed at Naruto. “Don’t call me hentai kid! I’m a man.” He grinned shamelessly. _‘Oh fuck no! Not another Jiraiya! Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!’_ Naruto thought as the boy went on. “My name’s Shin Michi. My hobbies are interesting, but not for,” Shin then looked at his two teammates and laughed. “... the ears of these children. My ultimate goal is to be the apprentice and prodigy of Jiraiya-sama!”

	“Wow… you’re hopeless. Next up would be you, quiet guy.” Pointing to the guy with long dark blue hair, upon Naruto’s second glance he noticed something strange. The male had pupil-less eyes and wore a common Hyuuga white short-sleeved shirt and shorts. 

	“Hikaru Hyuuga. My hobbies would include training, reading, and advancing my Byakugan. My goal is to kill the person who killed my father.” Hikaru stated emotionless and unfazed.

	Naruto smirked to himself. _‘So he’s going to try and kill Hanabi eh? It’s been 5 years since that happened and Hanabi left Konoha. I wonder how the little bitch is doing? I wonder why Tsunade placed a ban on talking of the treason, probably the Hyuuga’s didn’t want an uproar.’_ “You, the attentive one. You’re up.” Nodding in her direction.

	The brown haired girl meekly smiled. “M-makoto Naomi. It’s a pleasure to meet your Uzumaki-sensei. I like dango and training with my sister. I want to become the greatest kunoichi Konoha has ever seen.” Makoto exclaimed in a very happy voice.

	“Ah, train with your sister ne? How is Tenten these days?” Naruto asked with a small smile.

	“She is doing very well U-uzumaki-sensei.” Makoto said with a slight crimson tinge on her cheeks.

“Well then, it’s very nice to meet you all. As you might have already guessed from my introduction I’m Naruto Uzumaki. I love ramen. I enjoy cleaning for the most part and fun having. I’m called Konoha’s Number One Surprising Ninja and I’m too good for any of you to beat.” Naruto stated confidently and was about to continue, but was interrupted by the silver haired one. 

	“Asshole.” Shin exclaimed standing up and pointing directly at Naruto. “I could beat you easy!”

	“Uzumaki-sensei, what about your goal?” Makoto asked as she kicked Shin’s legs out from in under him causing him to fall onto his ass.

	“My goal is to become Hokage and to protect my precious people with my life. Once Tsunade retires, I think I’ll be the one to receive the title. Everyone will acknowledge my existence and hopefully see me for what I truly am.” Naruto’s eyes seemed to glaze over for a moment as if reminiscing about his long time goal yet to be achieved. He then looked at the children and said, “Alright. I have a test that the three of you need to take.”

	The trio’s eyes and ears honed in on their new sensei. The Hyuuga broke the silence. “What are the requirements and conditions?”

	“You must get one of these two cowbells from my waist band.” Naruto did a couple seals and made two cowbells appear from nowhere. “If you fail to do so then you fail and will be sent back to the academy.” Naruto explained calmly.

	“That’s not fair sensei! We passed from the academy and have our hitai-ate!” Shin exclaimed in the most ferocious voice he could muster.

	“Well this is my way of telling you that you don’t deserve to work together and should be sent back to the academy.” Naruto emphasized the ‘work together’ part of his explanation hoping for something to click. “Now are you even going to try? You know these bells are for your advantage as well. They are large, bulky, make loud noises, and they shine.”

	“It’s still isn’t fair Uzumaki-sensei!” Makoto pleaded.

	“The enemy won’t be fair either. Now come at me with the intent to kill or you won’t be able to even touch me let alone a bell.” Naruto looked at the three slightly stunned kids and chuckled. “Start!”


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry for the lateness of this chapter! And it's not even beta'd yet... So once GoTD gets back to me with the beta'd version I'll post it up. So without any further delay, here is chapter 11.

~*~ Chapter 11 ~*~

	?You, hentai kid. You start.? Naruto pointed at the silver haired boy smirking slightly.

	The boy wore a black, tight, long sleeve shirt and normal black pants. Shin jumped up and pointed at Naruto. ?Don?t call me hentai kid! I?m a man.? He grinned shamelessly. _?Oh fuck no! Not another Jiraiya! Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!?_ Naruto thought as the boy went on. ?My name?s Shin Michi. My hobbies are interesting, but not for,? Shin then looked at his two teammates and laughed. ?... the ears of these children. My ultimate goal is to be the apprentice and prodigy of Jiraiya-sama!?

	?Wow? you?re hopeless. Next up would be you, quiet guy.? Pointing to the guy with long dark blue hair, upon Naruto?s second glance he noticed something strange. The male had pupil-less eyes and wore a common Hyuuga white short-sleeved shirt and shorts. 

	?Hikaru Hyuuga. My hobbies would include training, reading, and advancing my Byakugan. My goal is to kill the person who killed my father.? Hikaru stated emotionless and unfazed.

	Naruto smirked to himself. ?_So he?s going to try and kill Hanabi eh? It?s been 5 years since that happened and Hanabi left Konoha. I wonder how the little bitch is doing? I wonder why Tsunade placed a ban on talking of the treason, probably the Hyuuga?s didn?t want an uproar.? _?You, the attentive one. You?re up.? Nodding in her direction.

	The brown haired girl meekly smiled. ?M-makoto Naomi. It?s a pleasure to meet your Uzumaki-sensei. I like dango and training with my sister. I want to become the greatest kunoichi Konoha has ever seen.? Makoto exclaimed in a very happy voice.

	?Ah, train with your sister ne? How is Tenten these days, is she alright since our mission?? Naruto asked with a small smile.

	?She is doing very well U-uzumaki-sensei.? Makoto said with a slight crimson tinge on her cheeks.

?Well then, it?s very nice to meet you all. As you might have already guessed from my introduction I?m Naruto Uzumaki. I love ramen. I enjoy cleaning for the most part and fun having. I?m called Konoha?s Number One Surprising Ninja and I?m too good for any of you to beat.? Naruto stated confidently and was about to continue, but was interrupted by the silver haired one. 

	?Asshole.? Shin exclaimed standing up and pointing directly at Naruto. ?I could beat you easy!?

	?Uzumaki-sensei, what about your goal?? Makoto asked as she kicked Shin?s legs out from in under him causing him to fall onto his ass.

	?My goal is to become Hokage and to protect my precious people with my life. Once Tsunade retires, I think I?ll be the one to receive the title. Everyone will acknowledge my existence and hopefully see me for what I truly am.? Naruto?s eyes seemed to glaze over for a moment as if reminiscing about his long time goal yet to be achieved. He then looked at the children and said, ?Alright. I have a test that the three of you need to take.?

	The trio?s eyes and ears honed in on their new sensei. The Hyuuga broke the silence. ?What are the requirements and conditions??

	?You must get one of these two cowbells from my waist band.? Naruto did a couple seals and made two cowbells appear from nowhere. ?If you fail to do so then you fail and will be sent back to the academy.? Naruto explained calmly.

	?That?s not fair sensei! We passed from the academy and have our hitai-ate!? Shin exclaimed in the most ferocious voice he could muster.

	?Well this is my way of telling you that you don?t deserve to _work together _and should be sent back to the academy.? Naruto emphasized the ?work together? part of his explanation hoping for something to click. ?Now are you even going to try? You know these bells are for your advantage as well. They are large, bulky, make loud noises, and they shine.?

	?It?s still isn?t fair Uzumaki-sensei!? Makoto pleaded.

	?The enemy won?t be fair either. Now come at me with the intent to kill or you won?t be able to even touch me let alone a bell.? Naruto looked at the three slightly stunned kids and chuckled. ?Start!?

	The three Genin disappeared into the surrounding cherry blossom trees. _?Well at least they?ve done something right. Man was I an idiot back then just staying out in the open and attacking Kakashi head on. I was definitely stupid.?_ Naruto then calmly began to walk into the cherry blossom trees, bells dinging at his side.

	Hikaru was swiftly moving back towards the thick forest Makoto along side him; the cherry blossom trees wouldn?t be enough cover from a Jounin. _?Damn him, this is an impossible task. He?s a Jounin, I'm only a Genin? does he really believe I can take the bells from him?? _His musings were cut short by the cracking of limbs. Hikaru activated his Byakugan and watched as Shin ran towards their new Jounin instructor with kunai in hand. 

	?Idiot...? Naruto said as he sensed the child running towards him. Shin thrust the kunai forward in an attempt to impale Naruto through the stomach, ?Got you!? The silver haired Genin exclaimed. He was stopped short by his left hand being pulled over his head and kept by his back and kunai ripped from his other. The sharp, cold steel hungry for blood was placed against the skin of Shin?s neck. 

	?Now, now, now. You shouldn?t be in that much of a hurry to lose your life Shin. Remember the point of battle is to surprised your enemy.? Naruto told the stupidest of the trio. Naruto released his grip and let Shin stumble forward.

	?Yea well here?s a surprise!? Shin pulled out a shuriken and shot it towards a blossom tree, cutting a rope that was connected to its trunk. The cutting of the rope released several tens of shuriken and kunai, coming directly at Naruto.

	?He learned how to use my weapon scroll!? Makoto cheered happily with a large smile, which was replaced by a look of sheer disbelief at her sensei?s performance.

	Naruto gracefully completed a spinning side flip, dodging the first ten while catching a single kunai out of the air. Naruto quickly shot the kunai at the next barrage; the sharp chime of metal hitting metal rang through the air. Successfully managing to deflect ten different kunai at ten other kunai, knocking them to the ground. As the rest of the kunai came at him Naruto just smiled and stood motionless. Then came the sound of kunai ripping through flesh, a unique popping sound and Naruto was gone in a puff of smoke. 

	?What the hell?? Shin exclaimed. ?It?s not a Kawarimi no jutsu because there isn?t any logs or anything ther-.? Hikaru suddenly speared Shin from the side as two shuriken whizzed passed milliseconds after. 

	?Pay attention you idiot! We can?t beat him if you?re dead! He?s obviously amazingly talented, not even Iruka-sensei could deflect that many and use a different clone that I can?t even tell the difference in.? Hikaru scolded the dense silver haired boy.

	?Well aren?t you the brilliant one.? Naruto said as he went to give Hikaru a sharp poke in the back of the head, but with the Byakugan activated Hikaru dodged it at the last moment.

	Hikaru did a barrel roll into the Juuken fighting stance. Makoto, who was only watching from a distance, took three shuriken from her pouch and threw them at the Jounin?s back. Naruto smirked and disappeared. In an instant Naruto was behind Hikaru with the Hyuuga?s hand?s above his head and his own fingers locked behind Hikaru?s neck. The three shuriken were now coming directly towards the Hyuuga. Makoto was incapable of stopping them and Hikaru was being held fast while the sharp stars flew towards him.

	Three distinct clangs were heard, Naruto smirked. _?At least these three know they need their teammates.?_ Naruto pulled two kunai from his pouch and threw one at Makoto and the other at Shin. ?Kunai Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!? sixteen other kunai appeared and before either could react the kunai pinned their clothing, along with themselves, to the trees that were behind them. 

	?Damn it. Uzumaki sensei is good. We?ll never be able to beat him.? Makoto said to herself as she struggled to break free of her pinned prison. 

	?Well you kids try and get her down. I?m going back to the center to meditate or something.? Naruto said while taking several steps and waving, then vanishing into thin air.

	?Arrogant bastard.? Shin complained as he struggled to pull himself free, but with no success. ?Yo, Hikaru. Pull a few of these out so I can go kick his ass.?

	?Shin, haven?t you realized that we cannot beat him in one on one battles? He is extremely powerful, but maybe there is someway to use that power against him.? Hikaru contemplated the situation and began to try and think of some type of strategy. Giving a quick yank he tried to pull one of the kunai from Makoto?s blue sweater. ?I can't pull it out. Anyway, Makotro should wear something not as loose. Clothing that dangles can be dangerous while in a battle.?

	?Yes Hikaru-kun." Makoto said softly. ?About using his power against him, I heard he likes to use Kage Bunshin a lot from my sister. If we can get him to use it maybe we can henge to look like him and sneak in close to get the bells.?

	?That?s a shitty plan! We should just go in and beat the hell out of him!? Shin exclaimed, struggling against his restraints. ?Get these things out of my clothes!? Struggling a little harder against the kunai pinning him to a tree.

(~*~ Continued Next Post ~*~)


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 11, 2007)

“He’s able to throw kunai with such force, the only thing show is the ring of the handle.” Hikaru stated while looking at the kunai in complete awe. “It looks like the only way to get you out it to use my Juuken to break the kunai.” Hikaru took a step backwards and readied himself. In nine lightning fast movements the rings of the kunai fell off and Makoto took several steps away from her tree. 

	“Thank you Hikaru-kun, you should get Shin-kun down as well.” Makoto said as she twisted and stretched her body.

	Within seconds Shin was down muttering and swearing about stupid senseis needing to be taught a lesson. The trio faced each other in a triangle with Shin the first to speak, “Alright, so what was your plan Makoto?”

	“Well my sister said that when he gets out numbered he likes to use Kage Bunshin. So we’ll try and use his ability against him. We get him to make as many Bunshin as he can. We’ll henge to look exactly like him and sneak up on him and grab them!” The brown haired girl said proudly.

“Only one problem with that plan, there are only two bells. Only two of us will get a bell. Which one of us will give up another year for the others?” Hikaru stated calmly, but there was obvious solemn tone in his voice.

	Shin canted his head towards the ground and sighed loudly. Then looking up to his teammates, he gave them a small smile. “I’ll be the one to go. I need more training, but I’ll still help you guys out. You were my first team and all.”

	“Shin-kun I-.”Makoto was cut off.

	“I’m the one who’ll be going back to the academy. Now come on let’s go get this prick.”

~*~ In The Center ~*~

	Loud snoring could be heard for miles around and a comically looking Naruto sprawled out against the center log. Lying on his stomach with his right leg propped against the log and left leg tettering towards the edge, unable to make the decision to fall or not. Three small figures slowly crept towards the soundly sleeping Naruto.

“I-is this really our sensei?” Makoto whispered as she came to a stop with a slender eyebrow raised in a weird look.

	“He’s an immensely powerful idiot whom we shouldn’t underestimate. For all we know that could be a Kage Bunshin th-.” Hikaru whispered, but was interrupted by Shin.

	“Yo! I got the bells.” Shin exclaimed as he walked away from the still unconscious Naruto with two large cow bells in hand. Naruto’s face suddenly scrunched up and his eyes opened.

	“What the hell happened… I remember talking to Tsunade. She offered me a back rub and then… That bitch knocked me out!” Naruto rolled over and got to his feet and reached for the bells, but they were no where to be found. “Damn it.” Naruto exclaimed as he stared at Shin tossing the bells up and down in the air.

	“I got the bells sensei. You shouldn’t be sleeping on the job smart ass.” Shin said as he danced around.

	“Well it looks like you pass, but who will get the second bell? Shin this will be the most important decision of your ninja career.” Naruto spoke calmly and he stared down the silver haired boy, who calmed down and stopped dancing around.

	Shin stared solemnly at the ground, then towards his team. “Well I was the one to retrieve the bells.” Hikaru and Makoto both nodded and waited for his decision.

	Shin walked over to Hikaru and placed a bell in his hand, Makoto nodded in agreement in his choice. To her surprise she felt a bell being placed in her hand as well. “You two deserve them more then I do. I’m the lowest skill Genin that graduated, I’ll go back and pass with flying colours.”

	“That won’t be necessary Shin, the three of you pass.” Naruto said with his large fox like grin.

	“WHAT!” The three exclaimed simultaneously. 

	“This was a test of team work and you three show that you can work together pretty well. Though your display of their well being over yours, Shin, was very nice and shows you care about your teammates. By the way guys the name of the team is, Team Uzumaki or Team One.”

	“But… we pass? Just like that?” Makoto asked in slight disbelief.

	“Yea. That’s it. Also if Tsunade hadn’t knocked me out your plan would have worked nicely and passed anyway. So come on, I’ll treat you guys to a meal at Ichiraku!” Naruto exclaimed happily. “I’ll meet you there in an hour.You’ll meet at Jounin from the Sand village then. Makoto, you’ll like her. She’s badass, hot, sweet, tough, and is simply the mold of perfection.”

	“I can’t wait to size her up!” Shin exclaimed. Then received terrifying killing intent and several hard smacks from Naruto, who then tied the pervert child to the center log.

	“We’ll come back and get him tomorrow morning. Tsunade will probably have a mission for us.”


~*~ A Few Miles Outside Konoha ~*~

	“Damn it, I thought you said that it was going to take a few days to get here! Why the hell did we have to start running in the middle of the night anyway?” A loud obiviously upset male yelled from the hind of the cloaked trio.

	“Nori, do you really want me to sew your mouth shut? Trust my eyes, I told you we were being followed. I know we could have defeated them with ease, but it would have put the village on alert if they hadn’t returned.” Shiori explained as they now slowly walked towards Konoha’s west Gate.

	“Shiori-san, weren’t you from Konoha?” The middle male asked as he followed obediantly.

	“Yes Taiki. I was also a well respected member of the Hyuuga clan, but after I killed my father for trying to put the curse seal on me that all changed. And you know the rest.” Shiori answered as she slowly walked along the path towards the west gate. “Let’s keep the chatter to a minimum, Taiki I trust that sleeping Genjutsu will knock the gaurds for atleast a few hours.”

	“Yes Shiori-san!” 

	“Hey! What the fuck am I supposed to do?” Nori exclaimed in more of a whisper.

	“Kill the son of a bitches that try to stop us from our goal. If the inforcements get to strong, retreat. The Kyuubi Jinchuuriki will be a hard enough target as is.” Shiori explained as they walked, the gates barely visible in the distance.

~*~ End Of Chapter 11 ~*~


----------



## Omega (Mar 11, 2007)

OOOOOOH...SNAAAAP!!! Awsome update!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 13, 2007)

nice update


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to use 'A Rivalry Bitters With Age.' for a title. Does it sound okay? And to make chapters longer I'm going to be adding more Cut scenes to other characters and what their doing. Such as Sasuke, Gaara, and possibly the new Akatsuki. I might even go back and alter some chapters to add a cut scene to Sasuke where I think it should be added.

On another note: I have two other fan fics which I had started for probably over six months ago, _Konoha Fighting College_ and _Death's A Bitch_, and never looked at after. I was wodnering if I should post then somewhere... they're all going to be very long like this one. Death's A Bitch will probably be the shortest one.


----------



## Vencet (Mar 13, 2007)

OHHHHH YEAH!!!(in koolaid man inpersination) that ruled dude rock on now is the time to bust out a little song

For those about to write ffs we salute you 
umm something something some 
we salute you


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 13, 2007)

i have been reading your story and it really good.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you guys think I should post this in a new thread with the new itle so I could get more readers or just keep in as is?

Also: I'm remaking/adding to the chapters I have done and going to post this fanfic on FF.net. But I will still continue to write the next chapter and post it here ^_^.


----------



## Vencet (Mar 15, 2007)

leave it the way it is the titles what made me show my face in the first place dude oh yeah

look around and you will see that these buttons are the scrolling kind


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's the first chapter of A Rivalry Bittered With Age on Fan Fiction.net and the frist of the edited chapters.


----------



## Uchiha-Balu (Mar 18, 2007)

Great FF, I'll be reading this


----------



## Insein (Mar 22, 2007)

Good stuff.  Never thought of NaruTemi pairing before.  You make it very realistic though.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the name of the story and I will read all edited chapters of course

but I hope you post a new chapter soon as well


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 23, 2007)

SOrry for the lateness of my chaps, but I didn't know writing 2 fics would be this hard! And while editing it's even harder!

To everyone: Read all edited chapters because I've added things that were going to be left out for later when I would focus more on Sasuke but I added it in now to try and even itout.


----------



## Durandal (Apr 16, 2007)

when will we have another update?


----------



## Insein (Apr 16, 2007)

indeed.  Ive forgotten what this one was about.


----------



## Durandal (Apr 24, 2007)

I wantz an update.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 24, 2007)

a new chapter would be nice because a hudan does need his fanfictions ^.^


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Apr 24, 2007)

I am very sorry, I didn't give it up yet but I have it on hold... I don't have much inspiration at the moment to write. School work, women, and roleplay are also getting in the way of my thinking time.


----------



## Durandal (Apr 25, 2007)

well, i sugest you give up roleplay


----------



## Vencet (Apr 25, 2007)

just think before you fall asleep easist time to think i mean quite no distarction (unless someones sleeping with you) its quite easy to think


----------



## Durandal (Apr 29, 2007)

update pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## Vencet (Apr 29, 2007)

Ditto im forgeting the story line of the fic and if i remember right you owe us a lemon (angry face)


----------



## Durandal (May 7, 2007)

have an update, um, for the cancer orphans of, um, iceland. THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Vencet (May 7, 2007)

Really man this is takeing way to long havent you heard 

EVERY TIME YOU DONT UPDATE A FIC THE BUNNY HITS HIS HEAD THINK OF THE POOR BUNNY MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insein (May 7, 2007)

Evry day this continues, Sasuke bites the head off of a kitten.  Poor, poor kittens.


----------



## Prince of Perverts (May 29, 2007)

Fine fine! I shall try and update! It really isn't my fault if it's not good, I haven't got any inspiration... it's extremely hard to write without it. But for you guys I guess I'll try and write one without it ^_^.


----------



## Vencet (May 30, 2007)

how long have we waited and youve had no isperation heck i forgot this thread was here!!!!!


----------

